# Solución a fallas recurrentes en equipos HP / Compaq



## Ratmayor

Este problema existe en los laptop HP / Compaq y todos aquellos que usen en mismo conector.

Anoche estaba muy tranquilo yo como todo el angel que soy  cuando mi laptop se comenzo a ralentizarse horriblemente, inicie el administrador de tareas y no se veia ningun proceso extraño, mas el CPU marcaba 100% de uso.

Buscando en varios foros, incluso este, sugerian que el problema era del sistema, restaure, pase cualquier cantidad de antivirus, anti-spyware, otros decian que el problema radicaba en el voltaje, que estaba muy bajo, etc sin encontrar resultado alguno.

Ya cuando senti que *San Google* me habia defraudado, note que el LED de carga nunca se apagaba, a pesar de que la pila decia 100%  mido el voltaje del cargador y era perfecto, tenia los voltajes correctos! Asi que comence a sospechar de un cablecito que muchos ignoran (me incluyo) 

Resulta ser que el cargador posee 3 cables, +Vcc, GND y un cablecito que pareciera insignificante que en la placa del cargador dice "SENSE" al comprobar la continuidad entre cable y cable note que habia un corto entre el +Vcc y el SENSE, y ese resulto ser el gran problema. Este cable es la forma en que el sistema operativo controla al cargador, este le indica que el equipo esta encendido, apagado, requiere cargar bateria o trabajar desde la AC. Al reparar el corto, adios problema! 

Para evitar esto en un futuro, debemos tomar en cuenta que por la arquitectura del cable lo hace ser bastante delicado, la separacion entre cada conductor es minima y debe tratarse con mucho cariño, mi socio daño el cable del suyo solo por poner la pata de la silla sobre el  y a mi aun no se como se me daño si lo trato mejor que mi novia 

Espero les sirva esta solución como a mi me resulto. Saludos a todos...


----------



## Ratmayor

*Introducción*

Las siguientes han sido técnicas que he utilizado para reparar los equipos HP / Compaq de las series tx1000, V3000, dv2000, entre otras, basadas en procesadores AMD y chipset nVidia.

Todas estas técnicas están garantizadas y para demostrarlo compré un equipo Compaq V3000 *COMPLETAMENTE DAÑADO *(Mi conejillo de indias) para asegurarme de que todos estos datos funcionan a la perfección...

NOTA: No hablaré sobre el desarmado del equipo, ya en youtube hay bastantes videos de cómo hacerlo, además de eso, pese a que las reparaciones son sencillas, recomiendo que las haga alguien con experiencia con este tipo de equipos.


*¿Que necesitamos?*

Antes de comenzar, vamos a necesitar una lámpara dicroica. En mi caso utilicé una de 120V / 300W

​ 
Y un tubo de grasa térmica "Silver". No recomiendo usar la blanca tradicional, esta con el calor se derrite y se riega por los componentes , mientras que la plateada por ser más densa se mantiene en su sitio.

​ 
Una pequeña pieza de cobre o aluminio de 1.5 cm x 1.5 cm x 0.9 mm.

​ 
Y al final, despues que hayamos armado el equipo, es necesario instalar la ultima actualización del BIOS que pueden descargar acá: ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp43501-44000/sp43666.exe 


*Causas*

El problema principal de la falla en estos equipos se debe a un mal diseño en el disipador de calor.​​ 
En el punto marcado como "1" Se encuentra el Chipset nVidia que se encarga de 3 funciones principales que son: GPU, North Bridge y Co-Processor. Este chip pese a que maneja tantas funciones y por lo obvio genera mucho calor, el disipador no se acopla a él directamente, sino usando una pequeña goma.

En el punto marcado como "2" va al procesador, ahi se encuentra una fina pelicula plastica junto con otra de aluminio, en teoría esto actua como conductor térmico, pero al pasar del tiempo se convierte en un retardante lo que ocaciona que el procesador se recaliente.

Estos errores de diseño como la goma y la pelicula de aluminio causan un gran recalentamiento como lo podrán apreciar en la siguiente imagen.

​ 
Como pudieron apreciar, el chip alcanza temperaturas muy elevadas (En mi caso llego a alcanzar a los 104 °C) y es donde comienzan los problemas. Comúnmente los síntomas comienzan con fallas en la conexión WiFi, Reinicios inesperados hasta que el laptop queda hipotéticamente en coma (Solo enciende los LEDs y el fan cooler, pero no hay video). Esto se debe que es tal el recalentamiento que las soldaduras tienden a fallar y agregando el hecho de que el chip se encuentra de cabeza todo es cuestión de gravedad para que técnicamente algunos pines se desolden.


*Solucionando problemas*

Primero que nada procedemos a retirar la pelicula de aluminio que se encuentra en el disipador marcado como punto "2" y dejar el cobre expuesto, así el procesador quedará directamente acoplado al mismo, luego nos dedicaremos a la parte electrónica, por lo que debemos ubicar el chip que estuvimos mencionando anteriormente.

​ 
Después de haber ubicado al chip, le aplicamos calor usando el bombillo dicroico (Pueden usar una pistola de aire caliente especial para soldaduras aplicando el calor circularmente, pero llevara más tiempo). Use una lámpara de estas ya que aparte de generan mucho calor, la temperatura es mas concentrada. Este procedimiento no debe llevar más de 2 a 3 minutos ya de por sí con 2 minutos se debería percibir el olor a estaño caliente.

Al terminar esperamos a que se enfríe completamente y procedemos a armar, al momento de montar el disipador en la tarjeta madre,reemplazaremos la gomita que trae el GPU para acoplarse al disipador por medio de la lámina que comenté anteriormente (pasos marcados en *Azul*) y se aplica la grasa térmica entre las piezas tal como lo indica la siguiente imagen (pasos marcados en *Rojo*).

​ 
En cuanto a la conexión WiFi, también falla debido al mismo problema de recalentamiento, en algunos casos, la tarjeta en si no falla, sin embargo deja de aparecer en el "Administrador de dispositivos" como si la hubiesen retirado, pero esto solo se debe a problemas en la comunicación de dispositivos debido a las soldaduras y lo que debemos hacer es aplicar solo un poco de calor (no más de minuto y medio) en el chip "South bridge" y en la tarjeta WiFi. Para aplicarle calor a la tarjeta WiFi, debemos antes retirar la tapa metálica de la parte RF.

​Por ultimo instalamos la actualización del BIOS que mejora la forma de trabajar el fan cooler, esto no nos tomará mas de 5 minutos. (El link publicado es para las Compaq Presario V3000 Series, para otros modelos, pueden encontrarlos acá: http://welcome.hp.com/country/es/es/support.html)
[/COLOR] 
Despues de hacer todas estas técnicas el equipo quedará funcionando muy bien y les aseguro que no les fallará jamás :-D , para muestra les dejo la medición de temperaturas que me entregó el equipo después de ensamblar todo.​​ 
*Otras fallas comunes...*

En uno que otro caso la unidad lectora le da por abrirse sola o simplemente muere de la noche a la mañana sin explicación alguna, esto se debe a una grave falla de fábrica de la unidad en sí. Se puede reparar, pero perderán el tiempo y reemplazarla por una nueva sería un mal gasto ya que todas estas unidades salieron malas . La solución es reemplazarla por la unidad de otro equipo que salió muy bueno (Lo digo por experiencia) que es HP nx7400. La adaptación es muy fácil, solo es cosa de reemplazar la pieza guía que es la que fijará la unidad al equipo y el bezel frontal que es el plástico de la tapa de la bandeja y tendrán unidad para rato ;-)

​ 
Y por último, está en si no es una falla, pero si un error de muchos usuarios que quieren mejorar sus equipos y compran componentes sin saber. El dispositivo bluetooth de todos los equipos HP / Compaq es realmente el mismo, sin embargo (no sé porque) en el BIOS existe un filtro de manera tal que si no usas el dispositivo correspondiente a la serie, este no será detectado. En el caso se las Compaq V3000 usan el Bluetooth 397923-002 y si intentan instalarle el que usa la tx1000 que es el 398923-002 por nada del mundo va a funcionar.
​ 
*Conclusión*

Espero les haya servido este pequeño tutorial de reparación. Y debo asegurar que pese a los defectos de fabrica de este equipo (Compaq V3000) estoy muy contento con el ya que después de solucionar todos los problemas demostró tener muy buen rendimiento...


Saludos...


----------



## th3k1ck4ss

Muy interesante. Y claro, de mucha, muchisima ayuda la solución.

Sin embargo, tengo una pregunta: Está solución es definitiva? 
Es decir, una vez aplicada la solución, jamás volverá a presentarse el mismo problema?

Lo pregunto por lo siguiente:

Un compañero tiene una notebook hp (de esas que giran su monitor para volverse touch).
Sufría del mismo problema, y aplico la misma solución que comentas. Estaba contento por que su notebook había vuelto a funcionar. Aparentemente, como nueva. 

Ademas, compró una base enfriadora (de esas tablitas con ventiladores) para prevenir cualquier signo de calentamiento.

Hoy (después de dos meses de haberla reparado) me comenta que su notebook volvió a "entrar en coma" por el mismo problema: sobrecalientamiento en el chip.

Que podrías decir al respecto? (sería de mucha ayuda).
Crees recomendable volver a repetir la operación?

Yo tengo una idea, bastante loca:
Añadir el método que publicas, mas aparte hacer una perforación (con taladro) la base del cuerpo de la notebook. Por ejemplo, en las tapas de disco duro, memoria ram. En fin, dejar la parte baja de la notebook como queso gruyere. Ademas de esto, en vez de usar una tabla enfriadora, irse a los extremos y usar la notebook sobre un ventilador de piso (tamaño mini), como este:







Quizá te estes (se esten) riendo. De hecho, yo me río. Si que suena loco.
Pero dicen: 
_"Para problemas desesperados, medidas desesperadas"_​.

Cabe mencionar que la notebook de la que te hablo, aun que bien ya tiene su(s) año(s), está prácticamente nueva. Es decir, cuidada. De no ser por este gran error de fabricación, seguiría siendo perfecta.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ratmayor

Se de cual me hablas, se trata de la serie tx1000 de HP. Pues si es la solución definitiva, muchas veces algunos técnicos reparan estos equipos aplicando calor, sin embargo al armar, ni retiran la pelicula de aluminio y plastico del disipador (Punto 2), y vuelven a colocar la gomita que recalienta el GPU (Punto 1) y para remate usan la grasa termica blanca. Así ten por seguro que volverá a fallar! 

Te adjunto la imagen del dispador de este equipo de con los puntos marcados para que puedas usar este tutorial. Saludos...

​ 




th3k1ck4ss dijo:


> Añadir el método que publicas, mas aparte hacer una perforación (con taladro) la base del cuerpo de la notebook. Por ejemplo, en las tapas de disco duro, memoria ram. En fin, dejar la parte baja de la notebook como queso gruyere. Ademas de esto, en vez de usar una tabla enfriadora, irse a los extremos y usar la notebook sobre un ventilador de piso (tamaño mini), como este:


Plop!     Nah... no es para tanto...


----------



## th3k1ck4ss

Si, tienes razón. Tengo entendido que la pasta que se aplico fue la blanca.
Le comentaré, a ver si se anima a volver a someterla a operación.

Otra pregunta mas. Porqué estos errores de estructura en una marca como lo es HP?
Es decir, no son intachables ni nada, pero tenía entendido que eran buenos equipos, que prometían mucho, que cuando se hablaba de HP, se hablaba de calidad. 

Como es posible que un equipo con semejantes errores, salga así al mercado?


----------



## Ratmayor

th3k1ck4ss dijo:


> Porqué estos errores de estructura en una marca como lo es HP?


Por que esos equipos no son fabricados por HP, son fabricados por *HannStar Display Corporation* quien casualmente ensambló los primeros *XBOX 360*, algunos equipos *ACER* y *Dell* todos con fallas de recalentamiento... ¿Casualidad?

Los equipos anteriores a esos y los mas nuevos son ensamblados por *ASUS* y uno que otro ensamblados por *Foxconn*...


----------



## Ratmayor

Para que este post quede un poco más completo, subo imagenes de otros disipadores de equipos que presentan la misma falla de recalentamiento.

​ 
*Compaq F500 y F700 Series*​ 
*Actualización de BIOS:*
*Compaq F500: ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp38001-38500/sp38173.exe*
*Compaq F700: ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp39001-39500/sp39468.exe*​ 


*HP DV5 Series*
(No requiere actualización de BIOS)

*HP DV6 Series*​ 
*Actualización de BIOS: ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp46001-46500/sp46500.exe*​ 

Olvidé mencionar que la técnica para las HP Pavilion tx1000 y tx2000 es la misma (Usan el mismo disipador). A continuación los links para descargar para las actualizaciones del BIOS.​ 
*tx1000: ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp38501-39000/sp38632.exe*
*tx2000: ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp39001-39500/sp39357.exe*​ 
Espero que les sea de mucha ayuda esta información. Saludos...​


----------



## SERGIOD

Después de haber ubicado al chip, le aplicamos calor usando el bombillo dicroico (Pueden usar una pistola de aire caliente especial para soldaduras aplicando el calor circularmente, pero llevara más tiempo). Use una lámpara de estas ya que aparte de generan mucho calor, la temperatura es mas concentrada. Este procedimiento no debe llevar más de 2 a 3 minutos ya de por sí con 2 minutos se debería percibir el olor a estaño caliente.

no entiendo la esplicacion de esta parte para que se le aplica calor y que caracteristica tiene la lampara dicroica


----------



## fdesergio

SERGIOD dijo:


> Después de haber ubicado al chip, le aplicamos calor usando el bombillo dicroico (Pueden usar una pistola de aire caliente especial para soldaduras aplicando el calor circularmente, pero llevara más tiempo). Use una lámpara de estas ya que aparte de generan mucho calor, la temperatura es mas concentrada. Este procedimiento no debe llevar más de 2 a 3 minutos ya de por sí con 2 minutos se debería percibir el olor a estaño caliente.
> 
> no entiendo la esplicacion de esta parte para que se le aplica calor y que caracteristica tiene la lampara dicroica



CALOR!  mi amigo CALOR ! la lampara genera muchisimo CALOR, solo eso, chauuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Ratmayor

SERGIOD dijo:


> no entiendo la esplicacion de esta parte para que se le aplica calor y que caracteristica tiene la lampara dicroica


Resulta que el equipo tal como viene de fabrica recalienta tanto que tiende a afectar las soldaduras de ese chip y al aplicarle calor directo volvermos a reafirmar las soldaduras afectadas, incluso muchos meten el equipo encendido en una maleta llena de ropa para hacer que se recaliente y vuelve a funcionar, pero no es el método mas adecuado. 

Con respecto a las características de la lampara como tal no son importantes (Aunque en el primer post dije cuales eran las caracteristicas de la que utilicé ), la usé mas que todo por la temperatura que genera y porque puedo focalizar el calor mas facil que usando una pistola de aire caliente (Cuestion de gustos).


----------



## th3k1ck4ss

Ratmayor dijo:


> Resulta que el equipo tal como viene de fabrica recalienta tanto que tiende a afectar las soldaduras de ese chip y al aplicarle calor directo volvermos a reafirmar las soldaduras afectadas, incluso muchos meten el equipo encendido en una maleta llena de ropa para hacer que se recaliente y vuelve a funcionar, pero no es el método mas adecuado.
> 
> Con respecto a las características de la lampara como tal no son importantes (Aunque en el primer post dije cuales eran las caracteristicas de la que utilicé ), la usé mas que todo por la temperatura que genera y porque puedo focalizar el calor mas facil que usando una pistola de aire caliente (Cuestion de gustos).



Osea que lo que se quiere, es refundir el estaño (o soldadura) para reacomodar el chip. Cierto?


----------



## Ratmayor

th3k1ck4ss dijo:


> Osea que lo que se quiere, es refundir el estaño (o soldadura) para reacomodar el chip. Cierto?


Exactamente...  y la idea de modificar en cierto modo el disipador es para evitar que vuelva a refundirse...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

*Un GRAN aplauso a Ratmayor por este ENORME aporte!!!!*


----------



## th3k1ck4ss

Ratmayor dijo:


> Por que esos equipos no son fabricados por HP, son fabricados por *HannStar Display Corporation* quien casualmente ensambló los primeros *XBOX 360*, algunos equipos *ACER* y *Dell* todos con fallas de recalentamiento... ¿Casualidad?
> 
> Los equipos anteriores a esos y los mas nuevos son ensamblados por *ASUS* y uno que otro ensamblados por *Foxconn*...



Quiere decir que HanStar Display Corp. se encarga de diseñar y estructurar el equipo, para que HP únicamente lo "etiquete" ?


----------



## Ratmayor

ezavalla dijo:


> *Un GRAN aplauso a Ratmayor por este ENORME aporte!!!!*


Muchisimas gracias, espero que de verdad este tema llegue a destacarse para que no quede en el olvido. 



th3k1ck4ss dijo:


> Quiere decir que HanStar Display Corp. se encarga de diseñar y estructurar el equipo, para que HP únicamente lo "etiquete" ?


Eso es en el caso de los equipos de gama baja, para las lineas de gama media y media-alta son directamente diseñadas por HP, mas no son ensamblados por ellos (*Foxconn* y *ASUS*), para la linea de alto rendimiento como servidores y workstations los fabricantes son *TYAN Computer* y *SuperMicro* 

Las unicas que son diseñadas y fabricadas en su totalidad por HP son las super computadoras y algunos modelos exclusivos ($$$) de la serie Business


----------



## nachoti

Muchas gracias a Ratmayor por el aporte!

Efectivamente esos portatiles sufren de males generados por sobre-temperatura. En mi caso ya había lidiado con ese problema desde hace algun tiempo y efectivamente resulta buen método la aplicación de calor para refundir la soldadura, yo lo hice con un secador de pelo al máximo. No había tenido en cuenta lo de las gomitas que están sobre los chips, gracias por el dato. Aunque los dos equipos que tuve la suerte de arreglar no han vuelto a presentar fallas (DV2000 y un DV6). Es importante recalcar en la actualización del BIOS ya que con ello el funcionamiento del ventilador se hace permanente, bajando así la temperatura de funcionamiento.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Muchas gracias a todos...

Quería comentar algo. Algunos colegas me han preguntado que por que no deben usar la grasa blanca para estos equipos si a la final tiene el mismo proposito, y aunque tecnicamente si, el resultado es diferente. Cuando usamos la grasa blanca efectivamente se transfiere el calor al disipador, pero al tener esa consistencia aceitosa con el calor que general los componentes, esta tiende a ponerse liquida lo que hace que se riegue por toda la supeficie de los chips y eso trae otro problema, porque la consistencia liquida de la grasa actua como flux y acelera el recalentamiento de los chips. Mientras que la grasa "silver" por ser mas densa (De hecho es casi polvo) hace el mismo trabajo y se mantiene en su sitio.

Espero haber aclarado esas pequeñas dudas del porque usar la grasa "silver". Saludos...!


----------



## SERGIOD

Ratmayor dijo:


> Resulta que el equipo tal como viene de fabrica recalienta tanto que tiende a afectar las soldaduras de ese chip y al aplicarle calor directo volvermos a reafirmar las soldaduras afectadas, incluso muchos meten el equipo encendido en una maleta llena de ropa para hacer que se recaliente y vuelve a funcionar, pero no es el método mas adecuado.
> 
> Con respecto a las características de la lampara como tal no son importantes (Aunque en el primer post dije cuales eran las caracteristicas de la que utilicé ), la usé mas que todo por la temperatura que genera y porque puedo focalizar el calor mas facil que usando una pistola de aire caliente (Cuestion de gustos).



Muchas gracias por tu exelente explicacion


----------



## th3k1ck4ss

Se ha presentado una nueva situación (nueva para mi, al menos).

Una Notebook HP DV6000, con windows vista presenta lo siguiente: Una vez que se *suspende* (ya saben, cuando deja de moverse por un par de minutos y se oscurece la pantalla) *es imposible regresarla a su estado normal. 
*
Dice la dueña, q*UE* para vida de que funcione nuevamente, debe quitarle la pila y presionar nuevamente el boton de encendido.

La chica (dueña del notebook) supone que es falla del sistema operativo.
Aun que pudiera ser, creo que pudiera tener algo que ver con este tema.


----------



## Ratmayor

Esa falla la he visto muy seguido ultimamente . En algunos casos se debe al sistema operativo (muy pocos) pero te recomiendo que le hagas un chequeo a la fuente interna. Es un grupo de mosfets superficiales que se encuentran cerca del conector de la batería, y la otra parte del grupo de mosfet que están del lado del procesador . No estaría nada mal que le hicieras una actualización al BIOS. 

En muy, pero muy pocos casos con las DV5, DV6 y las CQ40 y CQ50 cuando pasa eso eh tenido que reemplazar al procesador, pero repito, son muy pocos los casos.

Prueba y cuentanos como te fue...

Otro detalle que quería agregar con respecto a la "cura" contra el recalentamiento para las DV5, DV6, CQ40 y CQ50, la lamina de aluminio o cobre que utilizo para evitar el recalentamiento es de 0,6 mm de lo contrario el disipador no queda bien dispuesto sobre el procesador y vamos a tener problemas bastante serios .

Saludos


----------



## ricjgl

Hola, que tal todos??

Espero me puedan dar una mano =)  tengo una Notebook Compaq F500 para reparar .. pero tengo mis dudas de que se trate del chip nvidia, actualice la Bios hace algún tiempo y anduvo muy bien hasta que empezó ha apagarse sola luego de un buen rato en funcionamiento; inmediatamente pensé que era recalentamiento y decidí desarmar para colocar la placa de aluminio entre el chip y el disipador ya que nunca lo había hecho porque funcionaba muy bien .. 

Desarme el notebook y le coloque una moneda que lije por ambos lados hasta que quedase sin relieves   (yo se que la moneda no va disipar igual que la placa de aluminio pero era lo que había a mano a las 3am) ademas removí un trozo de papel maleable (no se de que esta hecho pareciera aluminio) que estaba sobre el procesador AMD por que me pareció que disiparía mejor el calor si el procesador hacia contacto directo con el disipador. cuando trate de probar la placa ya no quiso encender =( pero lo que me parece extraño es que enciende las luces, el ventilador como si estuviese haciendo el post pero luego de funcionar como unos 5seg se apaga y vuelve a encender sola y esta en ese ciclo hasta que la desconecto.

Que hice mal?? alguna Sugerencia?? no creo que sea el Chip nvidia por que estaba funcionando antes de desarmar..

Otra pregunta debajo de la tapa que tiene el switch hay una plaquita muy pequeña que esta atornillada a la tapa que pareciera tener un sensor o algo así, sabes que es?? lo digo por que va conectado al motherboard pero el flex con el esta conectado me parece que tiene un par de pistas rotas que me pareciera que no están haciendo suficiente contacto


----------



## Ratmayor

ricjgl dijo:


> Espero me puedan dar una mano =) tengo una Notebook Compaq F500 para reparar .. pero tengo mis dudas de que se trate del chip nvidia, actualice la Bios hace algún tiempo y anduvo muy bien hasta que empezó ha apagarse sola luego de un buen rato en funcionamiento


Si el equipo se apaga solo, posiblemente tengas un recalentamiento, alguna vez< llegaste a monitorear las temperaturas del equipo con algun software especializado como el Everest o el Sandra?



ricjgl dijo:


> Desarme el notebook y le coloque una moneda que lije por ambos lados hasta que quedase sin relieves (yo se que la moneda no va disipar igual que la placa de aluminio pero era lo que había a mano a las 3am)


De hecho existen posibilidades de que el chip se caliente mucho mas 


ricjgl dijo:


> ademas removí un trozo de papel maleable (no se de que esta hecho pareciera aluminio) que estaba sobre el procesador AMD por que me pareció que disiparía mejor el calor si el procesador hacia contacto directo con el disipador.


Ese es al paso 2 sobre el arreglo del disipador que sugiero hacerle al disipador en este tutorial


ricjgl dijo:


> cuando trate de probar la placa ya no quiso encender =( pero lo que me parece extraño es que enciende las luces, el ventilador como si estuviese haciendo el post pero luego de funcionar como unos 5seg se apaga y vuelve a encender sola y esta en ese ciclo hasta que la desconecto.


Este equipo puede presentar esa falla por las siguientes cosas: Problemas con el procesador, fallas con la batería del BIOS y/o algun hardware mal instalado (podría ser la placa wifi que no quedó bien calzada en el slot correspondiente).


ricjgl dijo:


> Que hice mal?? alguna Sugerencia?? no creo que sea el Chip nvidia por que estaba funcionando antes de desarmar..


Segun la ley de murphy, cuando creas que "eso" no es la falla, crecen las posibilidades de que si lo sea 


ricjgl dijo:


> Otra pregunta debajo de la tapa que tiene el switch hay una plaquita muy pequeña que esta atornillada a la tapa que pareciera tener un sensor o algo así, sabes que es?? lo digo por que va conectado al motherboard pero el flex con el esta conectado me parece que tiene un par de pistas rotas que me pareciera que no están haciendo suficiente contacto


Ese es un sensor hall que detecta cuando cierran la tapa, posiblemente el equipo está recibiendo una señal erronea por parte de ese sensor y "cree" que la tapa está cerrada...


----------



## djwaldin

Muchas gracias, buscaa esto hace dias, pero el cargador de mi lap dice ID en vez de Sense, será lo mismo?


----------



## fdesergio

djwaldin dijo:


> Muchas gracias, buscaa esto hace dias, pero el cargador de mi lap dice ID en vez de Sense, será lo mismo?



Ese pin se usa para identificar el cargador ante la laptop, si no se identifica manda a apagar la laptop, se hace mediante una memoria serial 1Wire, ahi hay que tener cuidado y no dañar el cable, chauuuuuuuuuuuu

mirar aca, chauuuuuuuuuuu

http://www.laptop-junction.com/toast/content/inside-dell-ac-power-adapter-mystery-revealed


----------



## Ratmayor

*Mejoras:*

Para una soldadura mas efectiva en el chipset nVidia y para evitar daños a terceros, podemos cubrir toda la tarjeta madre en papel de aluminio, luego cortamos un pequeño recuadro dejando ver exclusivamente el chip, de esta forma, solo el chip recibira todo el calor, protegiendo al resto de los componentes


----------



## Ratmayor

agucasta89 dijo:
			
		

> igualmente me da miedo.. se que pueden ser metodos efectivos, pero me da miedito.. ya cuando pueda probamos con la HP dv4 de mi amigo.. saludos..


Me encantaría tener una DV4 *.* cambiamos? jejeje

En tu caso, si usas el bombillo dicroico si que te va a dar miedito, calienta muy rapido la pieza. Mejor usa una pistola de aire caliente y aplicas el calor en forma giratoria, tarda muchisimo mas, pero puedes estár mas tranquilo


----------



## th3k1ck4ss

Ratmayor, me ha surgido una idea algo desquiciada y quisiera saber tu opinion, junto con la de quien quiera aportar, claro.

Yo tengo una hp pavilion dv5 1135la, que presenta el dichoso problema de sobre calientamiento.
A estas alturas, preferí guardar el equipo antes de perjudicarle mas.

Mi idea es aplicar el método que publicas y también hacerle una modificación a la parte inferior del cuerpo de la computadora, que consiste en incrustarle un ventilador.

Obviamente ropería con la estetica del aparato. Pero a estas alturas, me he resignado a que jamas volverá a ser como debió haber sido (y nunca fue).

Una de las dudas que tengo es: que ventilador ponerle?
Es decir, encontré uno en mercado libre, que dice tener una velocidad de 2,000 rpm.
Y otro, que dice tener una velocidad de 5,500 rpm.

De los dos anteriores, cual ventilador recomiendan?


----------



## Ratmayor

Modificar el sistema de ventilacion de el equipo es algo complejo, recuerda que el ventilador está controlado por PWM y debes tomar en cuenta el consumo del FAN y si consume demasiado, pudiera dañar el sistema controlador. Precisamente, la actualización del BIOS que propongo para cada equipo, precisamente, mantiene el ventilador girando a todas las RPMs que soporta el fan.

Sin embargo, en algunos equipos note que la apertura de recolección de aire estaba "dibujada" tenia un gran circulo, pero solo tenia de apertura la cuarta parte, en algunos casos extremos, yo he usado un dremel para abrir toda la respiracion y parezca original.

Tambien sería bueno que hicieras un test de temperaturas antes de hacer la "cirugia"


----------



## th3k1ck4ss

Ratmayor dijo:


> Modificar el sistema de ventilacion de el equipo es algo complejo, recuerda que el ventilador está controlado por PWM y debes tomar en cuenta el consumo del FAN y si consume demasiado, pudiera dañar el sistema controlador. Precisamente, la actualización del BIOS que propongo para cada equipo, precisamente, mantiene el ventilador girando a todas las RPMs que soporta el fan.
> 
> Sin embargo, en algunos equipos note que la apertura de recolección de aire estaba "dibujada" tenia un gran circulo, pero solo tenia de apertura la cuarta parte, en algunos casos extremos, yo he usado un dremel para abrir toda la respiracion y parezca original.
> 
> Tambien sería bueno que hicieras un test de temperaturas antes de hacer la "cirugia"



Entiendo. Veré si puedo tomarle una foto a lo que he logrado hasta ahora, para ser un poco mas gráfico en mi idea.


En esta primera fotografía, mi dedo indice señala el hueco que abrí en la zona mas próxima al procesador. Ademas, he quitado la tapa que cubre las memorias ram.


Aquí, un ventilador (nada discreto, lo se) de una de esas dichosas "bases enfriadoras". Dicho ventilador se alimenta conectandolo al puerto usb.


Aquí, trato de centrar el ventilador de manera que cubra tanto el espacio de las memorias ram, como el hueco improvisado; para así, sea mas el aire que pueda ingresar.

Nota: No se a cuantas revoluciones por minuto (rpm) gire este ventilador.

Nota dos: Los ventiladores encontrados en mercadolibre que mencionaba con anterioridad, tienen un tamaño mucho mas discreto; y de igual manera *se alimentan vía usb.*

Como dije, *es romper totalmente con la estetica del equipo.* Pero a a problemas desesperados, medidas desesperadas. (Ademas, me importa poco si se ve de locos. Lo que quiero es que funcione).

Nota 2: el hueco ya está hecho. No hay vuelta atras.
Comentarios al respecto?


----------



## Ratmayor

th3k1ck4ss dijo:


> Nota 2: el hueco ya está hecho. No hay vuelta atras.


Que horror 


th3k1ck4ss dijo:


> Comentarios al respecto?


Bueno ya que torturaste a tu laptop, procura que el flujo de aire apunte hacia adentro del laptop, así el enfriamiento será mas forzado y a su vez mantiene la corriente de aire junto al fan del procesador. Cuidado con la alimentacion, aunque muchos FANs vengan diseñados para puertos USB, muchos USBs no vienen diseñados para trabajar con FANs, ni te cuento la cantidad de tarjetas madres dañadas por sobre corriente en los puertos...


----------



## th3k1ck4ss

Ratmayor dijo:


> Que horror
> Bueno ya que torturaste a tu laptop, procura que el flujo de aire apunte hacia adentro del laptop, así el enfriamiento será mas forzado y a su vez mantiene la corriente de aire junto al fan del procesador. Cuidado con la alimentacion, aunque muchos FANs vengan diseñados para puertos USB, muchos USBs no vienen diseñados para trabajar con FANs, ni te cuento la cantidad de tarjetas madres dañadas por sobre corriente en los puertos...



Anotadisimo. Lo tomaré muy muy en cuenta.
Cuando concluya con la transformación les enteraré de manera gráfica los resultados.


----------



## totito

Hola como te va? lei tu post y la verdad me parecio muy interesante. Te  cuento que hace un tiempo arregle un par de notebook con pistola de  calor, cubriendo todo el mother con aluminio y dandole algo menos de 2  minutos con la pistola y aplicando flux, metodo que me trajo muchas  satisfacciones. Ahora que lei lo de la dicroica me llamo la atencion, te  pregunto, La aplicas directamente sobre el chip? me refiero si tiene  contacto directo o a una distancia determinada.

Aparte de eso te  queria pedir una opinion sobre la nueva paciente que tengo, una dv9000  que esta totalmente muerta, apretas el boton de encendido y nada (ni  luces, ni se mueve el fan, nada), el unico signo de vida que da es  cuando la enchufas al cargador y apretas el boton de encendido, ahi  prenden los leds por mas o menos 1 segundo y queda muerta denuevo. Te  agradeceria si me das una idea de que puede ser y como resolverlo, desde  ya gracias .


----------



## Ratmayor

totito dijo:


> Hola como te va? lei tu post y la verdad me parecio muy interesante. Te cuento que hace un tiempo arregle un par de notebook con pistola de calor, cubriendo todo el mother con aluminio y dandole algo menos de 2 minutos con la pistola y aplicando flux, metodo que me trajo muchas satisfacciones. Ahora que lei lo de la dicroica me llamo la atencion, te pregunto, La aplicas directamente sobre el chip? me refiero si tiene contacto directo o a una distancia determinada.


Gracias, la lampara dicroica la coloco a una distancia aproximada de 6 a 10cms



totito dijo:


> Aparte de eso te queria pedir una opinion sobre la nueva paciente que tengo, una dv9000 que esta totalmente muerta, apretas el boton de encendido y nada (ni luces, ni se mueve el fan, nada), el unico signo de vida que da es cuando la enchufas al cargador y apretas el boton de encendido, ahi prenden los leds por mas o menos 1 segundo y queda muerta denuevo. Te agradeceria si me das una idea de que puede ser y como resolverlo, desde ya gracias .


Lo que me hablas puede ser la fuente interna, debes revisar si tienes algun corto en los puertos USB, de estar bien, revisa los mosfet que se encuentran cerca del conector de la batería y los que están al rededor del procesador. Es posible que necesitas usar la pistola de aire caliente para probar los mosfet afuera, en la tarjeta madre puede que den mediciones erroneas...


----------



## totito

ratmayor, disculpa que te moleste denuevo pero medi los usb y no estan en corto, pero para el tema de los mosfet estoy bastante afuera de tema, me podes explicar un poquito como hacerlo? nesecitaria ayuda desde cero, nose siquiera identificarlos en el mother, disculpa mi ignorancia. Desde ya gracias por la otra respuesta, saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Bien, para empezar te explico lo que es el VRM. Es el modulo regulador de voltaje y es quien se encarga de alimentar particularmente al procesador y está presente en todas las tarjetas madres.

​ 
Estos circuitos comunmente poseen 3 componentes claves que son: 1.- MosFETs, 2.- Capacitores y 3.- Bobinas.

Cuando se presentan fallas en este circuito, los equipos se ralentizan, se congelan o simplemente no encienden.

Si deseas saber como probar los componentes que te mensioné, en la seccion de principiantes del foro hay un post dedicado al testeo de componentes...


----------



## junior28

Saludos. a todos.

He intentando reparar una f500 con la lampara pero mi problema continua.

Al encender dura unos 20 a 30 segundos y reinicia nada de video.

He usado una lampara de 300W a una distancia de 8 a 9 cms. durante 2 minutos, la ultima vez llegue a 3 minutos pero nada pasa.

Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias...


----------



## Ratmayor

Que tal amigo, si tu equipo se reinicia, tienes un problema directamente con el fan de tu equipo... Si a la primera enciende, sugeridamente no le vuelvas a aplicar calor puesto a que es posible que dañes los componentes aledaños al chip de video... Saludos


----------



## junior28

Ratmayor dijo:


> Que tal amigo, si tu equipo se reinicia, tienes un problema directamente con el fan de tu equipo... Si a la primera enciende, sugeridamente no le vuelvas a aplicar calor puesto a que es posible que dañes los componentes aledaños al chip de video... Saludos



Gracias Ratmayor por tu pronta respuesta.

El fan es nuevo y lo tengo funcionando full el equipo en ningun momento da senales de video y se mantiene en el ciclo de reinicio cada 20 o 30 segundo.

Antes de esto el equipo se frezaba en el uso, luego cuando comenzaba a subir windows entonces le instale un cooler y actualice el bios entonces el fan comenzo a actuar de manera estrana, desarme y cambien el fan por otro y corte el cable blanco para que encendiera a todas sus RPM.

Esta es la historia.


----------



## Ratmayor

junior28 dijo:


> El fan es nuevo y lo tengo funcionando full el equipo en ningun momento da senales de video y se mantiene en el ciclo de reinicio cada 20 o 30 segundo.


Tendrás formas de probar con otro procesador?



junior28 dijo:


> corte el cable blanco para que encendiera a todas sus RPM


Tal vez ese sea el problema, el cable blanco / amarillo, no solo detecta las RPMs del fan, la PC tambien lo usa como referencia de que el FAN está funcionando, y si no detecta las RPM, el equipo se apagará por seguridad...


----------



## junior28

Ratmayor dijo:


> Tendrás formas de probar con otro procesador?
> 
> Tal vez ese sea el problema, el cable blanco / amarillo, no solo detecta las RPMs del fan, la PC tambien lo usa como referencia de que el FAN está funcionando, y si no detecta las RPM, el equipo se apagará por seguridad...



Bien cuando tengo el cable completo, al encender la maquina el fan no arranca sino hasta dentro de unos segundos y solo dura menos de un segundo y luego apaga entonces cae de nuevo en el ciclo.

Instale otro procesador y hace exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Ratmayor

Interesante, ya revisaste que tal está el VRM? parece ser fallas de alimentación. Tambien deberias optar por hacer un reballing, aunque es algo bastante complejo y debe ser hecho por alguien con experiencia...


----------



## totito

ratmayor, recurro denuevo a vos por un problema muy raro, acabo de arreglar una f500 con calor, arme la notebook, la probe y todo hermoso, andaba a la perfeccion, entonces me dispuse a usarla por un tiempo de mas o menos 1 hora, luego de eso para asegurarme de todo pense en apagar y prender el equipo a ver si no seria un golpe de suerte, la apago (desde inicio-apagar el equipo, nada raro) y ni bien se apaga apreto el boton de encendido para prenderla denuevo y nada, absolutamente nada, quedo muerta completamente, tenes idea de que puede haber sido?
Te tiro un dato que quizas tenga que ver o por lo menos es lo mas "sospechoso" que encuentro, antes de desarmar el mother, en apuros, saque tomando de los cables el conector que va al usb que esta al lado del plug de carga, al hacerlo me quede con los cable en la mano y en conector solo en el mother. Luego de eso, y mas bestia todavia puse los cables en el conector cuando ya estaba reparado el mother y la encendi. Recien cuando prendio todo conecte un pendrive en el usb ese y no lo tomo, probe con un mouse y para sorpresa mia tampoco lo tomo, cuando miro el mother habia conectado al revez los cables del usb. Puede ser que alla roto alguna proteccion eso? por que si bien los conecte al reves la notebook funcionaba de diez. Bueno espero tu respuesta, desde ya gracias. Saludos


Edito: Me falto agregar que todo esto paso al segundo intento de recalentar el mother, la primera vez lo recalente y luego al apretar el boton de encendido me tiraba 1 beep, y asi varias veces hasta que arrancaba, por eso mismo la recalente por segunda vez, andubo y luego de apagarla y prenderla paso eso, tendre que probar con recalentar una vez mas?


----------



## Ratmayor

Que tal! La tarjeta madre de esos equipos cuenta con varios sistemas de protección (Eso es lo que hace que no encienda cuando fallan las soldaduras del GPU ) te sugiero que desconectes los conectores de los USB y hagas una prueba de continuidad entre los terminales de 5V y GND, tambien chequea los diodos que se encuentran en las cercanias de los puertos, si hay fallos muy gordos, estos suelen ponerse en corto para hacer explotar un fusible SMD que tambien está por ese sector.

Con respecto a calentar y calentar, hay que estar muy pendiente con eso, si calientas demasiadas veces el chip, puedes que tengas problemas con las soldaduras a futuro y ya la ultima opción es hacer un reballing o reboleo:





 
Saludos


----------



## totito

vos sabes que medi continuidad en el conector usb entre el 5 y el gnd  pero no me marca nada, y aparte ya que estaba por las dudas medi la pila  del bios, me tira 0,3v y como otro detalle tampoco me da cotinuidad en  el conector de la pila. Alguna solucion? jaja


----------



## Ratmayor

No entendi  que es lo que te mide continuidad?


----------



## totito

entre el gnd y los 5v no mide, y en las donde va conectada la pila del bios entre positivo y negativo tampoco me da continuidad, eso esta bien, o no? lo que encontre fue lo de la pila descargada, pero ya la cambie y nada


----------



## Ratmayor

pues no deberia haber continuidad entre ninguno de esos contactos, ya lo ultimo que se me ocurre es que se le haya dañado algun mosfet del VRM


----------



## totito

lo que me llama poderosamente la atencion es que funcionaba perfecto y la apague yo para prenderla denuevo y quedo muerta, te paso alguna vez?


----------



## Ratmayor

la verdad no ^^ pero puede pasar que las soldaduras del GPU ya esten demasiado dañadas...


----------



## totito

cabe la posibilidad de que todo el problema siga siendo del gpu?


----------



## Ratmayor

Parece que si amigo, pero calentarlo otra vez podria ser riesgoso, que metodo estás usando para aplicar calor?


----------



## totito

lo caliento con una pistola de calor, cubriendo la placa con papel de aluminio y aplicandole flux en los bordes del gpu asi entra con el aire, obviamente no entra todo pero algo ayuda. Para mi todo se debe a algun corto que hizo el usb cuando lo conecte al revez, me quede con lo que dijiste del fusible smd que explota a modo de proteccion, donde lo encuentro? por que busque por todo el sector la sigla smd o algo que me de el indicio de que es dicho componente pero no lo encontre, quizas cambiando ese fusible funcione, ya que lo del usb esta arreglado.



PD: aclaro que lo del flux lo hable con varios que andan en el tema de la  recalentada de mothers para soldar los gpu y varios me han dicho que  puede dañar la soldadura aun mas por que si bien fortaleze el estaño  puede hacer que se unan entre si las bolitas de estaño con las que esta  unido el gpu, pero me ayudo mucho en notebooks que se rompian cada dos  dias a causa del estaño debilitado de tantas recalentadas, es mas muchas  de ellas desde que aplique flux no necesitaron nunca mas una  "intervencion" asi que evidentemente algun aporte hace a la soldadura.


----------



## Ratmayor

totito dijo:


> lo caliento con una pistola de calor, cubriendo la placa con papel de aluminio y aplicandole flux en los bordes del gpu asi entra con el aire


Buena tecnica, aunque una vez me paso que el aire de la pistola movio unos milimetros el GPU e hizo que de desoldaran unos pines  fue extraño, pero puede pasar  por eso uso una lampara alogena 



totito dijo:


> obviamente no entra todo pero algo ayuda. Para mi todo se debe a algun corto que hizo el usb cuando lo conecte al revez, me quede con lo que dijiste del fusible smd que explota a modo de proteccion, donde lo encuentro? por que busque por todo el sector la sigla smd o algo que me de el indicio de que es dicho componente pero no lo encontre, quizas cambiando ese fusible funcione, ya que lo del usb esta arreglado.


Las siglas SMD se refieren a la tecnologia "Superficial Mounting Device" el fusible tiene demarcacion "R" y se reperesenta como "000" o a veces si dice "F" y es muy similar a una resistencia superficial.


totito dijo:


> aclaro que lo del flux lo hable con varios que andan en el tema de la recalentada de mothers para soldar los gpu y varios me han dicho que puede dañar la soldadura aun mas por que si bien fortaleze el estaño puede hacer que se unan entre si las bolitas de estaño con las que esta unido el gpu, pero me ayudo mucho en notebooks que se rompian cada dos dias a causa del estaño debilitado de tantas recalentadas, es mas muchas de ellas desde que aplique flux no necesitaron nunca mas una "intervencion" asi que evidentemente algun aporte hace a la soldadura.


El flux ayuda mucho en esos casos porque ayuda al estaño "acentarse" el problema está en que es en este tipo de tecnologia es casi imposible hacer que todas las bolitas se reafirmen uniformemente, cuando ya el caso es muy extremo es que usan la tecnica de reboleo, desoldando por completo el GPU, quitando todo el estaño y colocando bolitas nuevas con una plantilla que trae el kit para ese tipo de trabajos.

P.D.: Anhelo comprarme un kit de esos *.*


----------



## totito

ratmayor como te va? aca estoy denuevo con nuevos problemas jaja, vos sabes que tengo una notebook que arranca los mas bien, pasa del bios y cuando empieza a cargar el windows (en la imagen con la barrita de carga y el logo de windows arriba) a los segundos salta una pantalla azul por un instante y se reinicia, pense que era problema del windows pero no, le puse el disco duro de mi portatil el cual uso todos los dias para ver que pasaba y hace lo mismo. Será problema del bios?

cabe aclarar que la pantalla azul no dura ni un segundo por lo cual no se puede leer que dice


----------



## Ratmayor

Intentaste limpiando o reemplazando la memoria?


----------



## totito

ahora probe poniendole 4gb de memoria de mi notebook y no cambio nada, asi que no es ni disco ni memoria aparentemente. 

Cuando tiro la reparacio de inicio me tira esto como error:

Nombre del evento del problema: Start up repair v2
Firma del problema 1: Auto failover
Firma del problema 2: 6.0.6000.16386.6.0.6000.16386
Firma del problema 3: 6
Firma del problema 4: 196611
Firma del problema 5: Bad Patch
Firma del problema 6: Bad Patch
Firma del problema 7: 0
Firma del problema 8: 7
Firma del problema 9: Wrp Repair
Firma del problema 10: 2
Version del sistema operativo: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
Id de configuracion regional: 3082


----------



## Ratmayor

Esa es la misma laptop que te estaba dando problemas de recalentamiento? Podría ser que alguno de los contactos del GPU haya quedado totalmente muerto... =/


----------



## totito

nono, esa termine cambiando el mother jaja. Esta es otra, es una compaq cq50, vos decis que eso tambien puede ser causado por el gpu? yo hasta ahora no lo recalente pero ya la llevaron antes a otro tecnico


----------



## Ratmayor

El error que comentas pareciera ser un problema de direccionamiento de la memoria, pero ahora que me comentas que la reemplazaste me dejas con la duda, intentate arrancar la maquina con un live CD de linux? Ubuntu te podria servir...


----------



## totito

no, no intente, estaba bajandome un xp usb para probar si la puedo arrancar desde un pendrive. Con linux vos crees que podria solucionarlo? por que despues de todos modos le deberia instalar windows ya que el dueño no se lleva con linux


----------



## Ratmayor

La idea no de eso no es reparar, sino detectar la falla, ahora si dices que desde un pendrive arranca el sistema operativo ya podemos descartar un daño critico, me gustaría que intentaras probar desde el CD para probar el bus IDE... (o SATA)


----------



## totito

rat, despues de mucho tiempo logre hacer andar la notebook, aunque no lo creas lo unico que hice fue meterle un windows seven, al parecer era una "incompatibilidad" con vista el problema ya que los hd que habia probado antes todos tenian vista.


----------



## Ratmayor

Pues suele pasa en algunas laptops que con Windows XP, no te reconocen los puertos SATA, fue una tecnica sucia para que la gente se viera forzada a usar vista :enfadado:


----------



## osk_rin

ratmayor.

exelente, me comentabas que dell tambien habia tenido esos, la verdad no me ha tocado ninguna de la marca dell, lo que si he notado, en la mayoria de las dell, esque estan mejor diseñadas en cuanto a armado y cosas se esas, me comenta mi patron que las sony vaio, aunque tengan amd, no fallan porque si esta bien diseñadoo el sistema de enfriamiento, 

muchas gracia por el exelente aporte saludos!


----------



## totito

Hola rat, como te va? te escribo por que estoy con un problema en una maquina y ya no sabia donde donsultar. 

Te  cuento, tengo una compaq cq50 que se le rompio el "conector" del cooler  del disipador, el que conecta los cables del cooler en el conector  hembra que hay en el mother. Como solucion ya que no encontre en ningun  lado el respuesto de ese cabezal fue soldar los cables directamente a  las tres patitas que estan detras del hembra, en el orden que va y todo  como debe ser (o casi). Bueno, el problema radica en que el cooler no  anda, como no andaba probe medir cuanto voltaje tiraba la salida esa,  medi y me dio 1,23v, lo cual es poco, despues saque el cooler y volvi a  medir sin tener el cooler conectado y me decia 5v, lo que creo que  estaria bien. Bueno, pensaba que el cooler era el problema asi que lo  saque y lo puse en una fuente regulable a 5v y para mi sorpresa si  andubo.

Resumiendo, el cooler anda, el mother tira los 5v pero cuando sueldo los cables no funciona. Solucion?


Mil gracias desde ya por leer esto, nos vemos rat. Suerte!


----------



## Ratmayor

Estás totalmente seguro de que estás conectando los cables en el orden correcto?

Rojo = +5V
Negro = GND
Amarillo = Sensor


----------



## totito

sisi, completamente seguro. el tema es que como los cables del cooler estan pensados para que se conecten por adelante, no llegaban hasta atras entonces saque esos cables y puse unos con unos milimetros mas para que llegen a la parte de atras y poder soldar. Medi continuidad y no se estan tocando, pero lo raro es que con una fuente el cooler andar, y que sin el cooler el mother tira los 5v pero cuando conecto no funciona.


----------



## Ratmayor

Probaste con otro FAN? Otra cosa, recuerda que el 5V va en forma de PWM, Asi que puede que con el tester estén los 5V, pero no con la modulacion correcta para hacer arrancar el fan, sería bueno que comprobaras con un osciloscopio si lo tienes. Otra cosa que puedes hacer es mirar los transistores que están al rededor del conector del fan que son los que se encargan de controlarlo...


----------



## aldoperex

Saludos , gracias por tu aporte ,,.. toda experiencia es valiosa como el tiempo propio..!
Me queda la duda, donde conseguiste la lámina de cobre?. donde  será que la pueda comprar?
Gracias.


----------



## Ratmayor

aldoperex dijo:


> Saludos , gracias por tu aporte ,,.. toda experiencia es valiosa como el tiempo propio..!


Gracias! 


aldoperex dijo:


> Me queda la duda, donde conseguiste la lámina de cobre?. donde será que la pueda comprar?
> Gracias.


Tienes 2 opciones, una es comprarla por eBay y la otra requiere que te armes de paciencia y tomes un regulador STR dañado de estos:




 
y con un esmeril te quedes solo con la lamina de cobre de la parte posterior ​


----------



## padre629

Hola RATMAYOR 

Excelente tutorial, pero tengo una duda antes de hacer lo que dices. Cabe anotar que se poco de sistemas y quisiera me oriente. 

Tengo un HP PAVILION TX1000 y solo prende el fan y los leds, nada de video. 
Mi duda es ¿puede este laptop encender sin la pila de la Bios? Pues no lo tiene. 
¿Cuanto tiempo dura este arreglo? ¿Podra ser un arreglo definitivo? pues he visto otros foros y me he enterado que el mejor metodo es el de Reballing. 

Deseo me orienten. En todo caso  hare la operacion y luego posteo resultados. 

Gracias, Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Que tal Padre629 


padre629 dijo:


> Tengo un HP PAVILION TX1000 y solo prende el fan y los leds, nada de video.
> Mi duda es ¿puede este laptop encender sin la pila de la Bios? Pues no lo tiene.


Si puede, mas no es recomendable, muchos de esos equipos tiene proteccion contra robo y regularmente se activa cuando retiras la pila del BIOS. Claro, esto pasa cuando el BIOS tiene clave 


padre629 dijo:


> ¿Cuanto tiempo dura este arreglo? ¿Podra ser un arreglo definitivo? pues he visto otros foros y me he enterado que el mejor metodo es el de Reballing.


La verdad dura bastante, claro, teniendo conciencia sobre el uso, de nada va a servir que lo repares si la vas a usar para jugar Call Of Duty arriba de la cama  Y por supuesto que la solución definitiva es haciendo un reballing, pero como lo mensioné antes, si se le da un mal uso al equipo de nada va a servir...

Por cierto, el año que viene me compro una cosa de esas y tal vez postee un tutorial de como usar esas cosas 

Espero haber aclarado tus dudas, si aun quedan algunas, pregunta sin miedo que estamos para ayudarnos. Saludos...


----------



## Elfernanra

Hola ratmayor

Tengo un cq50 que no arranca. La luz azul del jack de alimentación siempre está encendida pero cuando pulso el botón de encendido las luces se encienden durante un segundo y se vuelven a apagar.
He buscado por la web y creo que el problema podría estar en los Mosfet de entrada pero no estoy muy seguro.

¿Cual crees tú que podría ser el problema?

Gracias


----------



## Ratmayor

Primero que nada, te recomiendo que leas el "HP Blink Code", es un diagnostico que dan estos equipos por medio de los LEDs de Caps Lock y Num Lock, te dejo la plantilla (En ingles) del significado de los códicos...

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=d&cc=dk&docname=c01443366#N297


----------



## martinzulu

Hola Rat_Mayor ante todo felicitarte por tu completo tutorial y la manera oportuna y cordial con la que respondes las inquietudes. Bueno paso a  molestarte un poco, tengo una hp tx 2000 me pasaron por que se les cayo en funcionamiento y dejo de funcionar el wifi, crees que deba realizarle el mismo procedimiento de reflow?. 
Un abrazo y Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Ratmayor

La tx2000 creo que tiene un chipset AMD, de ser asi, antes de hacer reflow al chipset, hazlo a la tarjeta wifi, si no soluciona el problema, no te queda otra que calentar el chipset, pero eso si, el SB700 (AMD Radeon chipset) tiene puntos de soldaduras muy frágiles y pequeños, por lo que no debes exponer el chip al calor por mucho tiempo o te verás obligado a hacer un reballing completo. Saludos...


----------



## emanuelven

buenas,a todos, Ratmayor mirando que sabes mucho de tema de laptosy/o portatiles  , es que tengo en mis manos una laptop PRESARIO CQ42 que tiene ese dichoso cargador que tiene el sense, medi los voltajes de gnd con Vout me bota 19.5, y de gnd con sense 14.1 a 14.2, esta bien los voltajes?

y otra pregunta respecto al mismo laptop, digamos que el cargador esta bien, enciendo el laptop y se queda pitando ininterrumpida mente hasta que no lo apague, el led que tiene el bloq mayus del teclado parpadea, y el led del boton del wifi queda rojo estatico y no da imagen, o sea solo hace el pitido, la cosa es que destape el laptop, le saque 3 gusanos  , le rocie limpia circuitos, limpie el cooler, cambie la grasa siliconada, mire que las usb no tuvieran corto, que el teclado no tuviera teclas presionadas, la memoria RAM esta buena, la tarjeta wifi también.

En pocas palabras el laptop esta excelentemente cuidado en eso, pero esta ese problema, cuando lo prendo suena ese pitido, y no da imagen, puede ser problema del cargador o la placa madre ya estiro la pata??

PD. la placa madre tenia un olor un poco húmedo cuando la destape, la deje secar y todo eeso, pero sigue el mismo problema

Disculpa por lo extenso de la pregunta


----------



## padre629

Hola RATMAYOR. Se acuerda de mi respuesta anterior?, pues hice lo que aparecia en el post, le hice un buen reflow (bueno eso creo) al chipset de video. Lo hice con un secador de pelo y ahora pulso el boton de encendido y en uno o dos segundos vuelve y se apaga. No se sostiene. 
Al hacer el procedimiento me di cuenta q el computador ya lo habian tocado (claro como no es mio...), entonces creo q esta vez ya "estiro la pata". 

¿sera la board? ¿sera el chipset de video? porque puedo pensar que las soldaduras internas hicieron corto, pero no estoy seguro de nada. 

Gracias por sus conocimientos.


----------



## Ratmayor

emanuelven dijo:


> buenas,a todos, Ratmayor mirando que sabes mucho de tema de laptosy/o portatiles


 Gracias...!


emanuelven dijo:


> es que tengo en mis manos una laptop PRESARIO CQ42 que tiene ese dichoso cargador que tiene el sense, medi los voltajes de gnd con Vout me bota 19.5, y de gnd con sense 14.1 a 14.2, esta bien los voltajes?


Sip, están en el rango normal, sin embargo no mide como un cargador original...


emanuelven dijo:


> digamos que el cargador esta bien, enciendo el laptop y se queda pitando ininterrumpida mente hasta que no lo apague, el led que tiene el bloq mayus del teclado parpadea, y el led del boton del wifi queda rojo estatico y no da imagen, o sea solo hace el pitido, la cosa es que destape el laptop,* le saque 3 gusanos*  , le rocie limpia circuitos, limpie el cooler, cambie la grasa siliconada, mire que las usb no tuvieran corto, que el teclado no tuviera teclas presionadas, la memoria RAM esta buena, la tarjeta wifi también.








 De donde sacaste esa laptop?  Los del LED rojo estático es porque quien permite el cambio es el driver por medio del sistema operativo, Si nó da imagen, pudieses considerar un daño en el chip grafico...



emanuelven dijo:


> En pocas palabras el laptop esta excelentemente cuidado en eso, pero esta ese problema, cuando lo prendo suena ese pitido, y no da imagen, puede ser problema del cargador o la placa madre ya estiro la pata??


Si el LED de carga no se queda parpadeando, probablemente el cargador anda bien, si se queda fija con el pitido, cabe la posibilidad de que alguno de los "huespedes" que vivian en la placa del laptop hallan dañado el controlador del teclado...


emanuelven dijo:


> PD. la placa madre tenia un olor un poco húmedo cuando la destape, la deje secar y todo eeso, pero sigue el mismo problema


Antes de descartar la tarjeta madre, lavala con alcohol isopropilico y luego secala con un secador de cabello, eso debería eliminar humedad y/o minerales que puedan encontrarse en el agua o lo que sea que le haya caido.


padre629 dijo:


> Hola RATMAYOR. Se acuerda de mi respuesta anterior?, pues hice lo que aparecia en el post, le hice un buen reflow (bueno eso creo) al chipset de video. Lo hice con un secador de pelo y ahora pulso el boton de encendido y en uno o dos segundos vuelve y se apaga. No se sostiene.
> Al hacer el procedimiento me di cuenta q el computador ya lo habian tocado (claro como no es mio...), entonces creo q esta vez ya "estiro la pata".
> 
> ¿sera la board? ¿sera el chipset de video? porque puedo pensar que las soldaduras internas hicieron corto, pero no estoy seguro de nada.


La falla que indicas parece ser que voló una soldadura, puedes diferenciar entre una soldadura y el chip grafico con el comportamiento que te da la maquina:
1) Enciende, Ilumina la pantalla, luego se apaga: Falla con las soldaduras
2) Enciende, solo enciende los LEDs y se apaga: Chip Gráfico


----------



## emanuelven

Muchas gracias Ratmayor por tu respuesta, voy a usar la bombilla esa para las soldaduras, y mirar donde se conecta el teclado con mas atención para ver si es algún mugre que hace algun corto, saludos

PD: El laptop es de unos que viven en finca, parcela o campo como le digan en tu país. vemos


----------



## padre629

Hola RATMAYOR, gracias por sus conocimientos 

Me sucede lo que esta en el punto dos


> 2) Enciende, solo enciende los LEDs y se apaga: Chip Gráfico



No hay nada de imagen ni en el interno ni conectandole un externo. 
Yo creo q lo mejor seria un reballing pero no se si valdria la pena hacer eso, o mas bien comprar un portatil nuevo de otra marca. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Ratmayor

Que tal compañeros del foro, aqui les traigo otro aporte...

He tenido varios casos con Laptops HP Mini 110, las cuales se quedan colgadas si les retiran la bateria de la BIOS o tiene mucho tiempo sin encenderse.

Esta falla se reporta mostarndo el logo de HP que sale al encender, da un error "Checksum Bad" y se queda totalmente congelada.

No, no es la BIOS dañada, no, no cambien la tarjeta madre.  La solución en realidad es muy, muy sencilla, lo que deben hacer es desconectar la pantalla, encender la laptop, esperar unos 5 segundos, reconectar la pantalla con el equipo encendido *(Ojo, requiere delicadeza)* y problema resuelto


----------



## glew

Hola una pregnta tonta si las hay veo en el segundo post que al ver las temperaturas con algun programa que parece ser el everes o el AIDA muestra ademas del CPU el Diodo CPU y el GPU, tengo un HP TX1000 pero solo me muestra el CPU intente correr el programa en mi pc y pasa lo mismo.

Que version de programa es ya que no puedo obtener la temperatura del GPU que es lo que me interesa revisar ya que se me ha colgado demasiado la notebook en los ultimos dias


----------



## Ratmayor

Uso Everest Ultimate Engineer Edition 5.0  Ojo, no funciona con los drivers genéricos de Windows...


----------



## killerseven7

Hola que tal eh leido tus post acerca del sobrecalentamiento de laptop,tengo el mismo problema que mencionas y porfin prendio la laptop pero se apaga de repente el Bios me dice que para evitar daños (ya actualize el BIOS) cheque las temperaturas y anda una en 80 grados, como ya hice todo lo del tutorial lo unico q estoy pensando es que el disipador no sirva como puedo saber si sirve y como va conectado ya que el mio no esta conectado a nada?


----------



## SERGIOD

Ratmayor dijo:


> *Introducción*
> 
> Las siguientes han sido técnicas que he utilizado para reparar los equipos HP / Compaq de las series tx1000, V3000, dv2000, entre otras, basadas en procesadores AMD y chipset nVidia.
> 
> Todas estas técnicas están garantizadas y para demostrarlo compré un equipo Compaq V3000 *COMPLETAMENTE DAÑADO *(Mi conejillo de indias) para asegurarme de que todos estos datos funcionan a la perfección...
> 
> NOTA: No hablaré sobre el desarmado del equipo, ya en youtube hay bastantes videos de cómo hacerlo, además de eso, pese a que las reparaciones son sencillas, recomiendo que las haga alguien con experiencia con este tipo de equipos.
> 
> 
> *¿Que necesitamos?*
> 
> Antes de comenzar, vamos a necesitar una lámpara dicroica. En mi caso utilicé una de 120V / 300W
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 42348​
> Y un tubo de grasa térmica "Silver". No recomiendo usar la blanca tradicional, esta con el calor se derrite y se riega por los componentes , mientras que la plateada por ser más densa se mantiene en su sitio.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 42352​
> Una pequeña pieza de cobre o aluminio de 1.5 cm x 1.5 cm x 0.9 mm.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 42353​
> Y al final, despues que hayamos armado el equipo, es necesario instalar la ultima actualización del BIOS que pueden descargar acá: ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp43501-44000/sp43666.exe
> 
> 
> *Causas*
> 
> El problema principal de la falla en estos equipos se debe a un mal diseño en el disipador de calor.​Ver el archivo adjunto 42354​
> En el punto marcado como "1" Se encuentra el Chipset nVidia que se encarga de 3 funciones principales que son: GPU, North Bridge y Co-Processor. Este chip pese a que maneja tantas funciones y por lo obvio genera mucho calor, el disipador no se acopla a él directamente, sino usando una pequeña goma.
> 
> En el punto marcado como "2" va al procesador, ahi se encuentra una fina pelicula plastica junto con otra de aluminio, en teoría esto actua como conductor térmico, pero al pasar del tiempo se convierte en un retardante lo que ocaciona que el procesador se recaliente.
> 
> Estos errores de diseño como la goma y la pelicula de aluminio causan un gran recalentamiento como lo podrán apreciar en la siguiente imagen.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 42355​
> Como pudieron apreciar, el chip alcanza temperaturas muy elevadas (En mi caso llego a alcanzar a los 104 °C) y es donde comienzan los problemas. Comúnmente los síntomas comienzan con fallas en la conexión WiFi, Reinicios inesperados hasta que el laptop queda hipotéticamente en coma (Solo enciende los LEDs y el fan cooler, pero no hay video). Esto se debe que es tal el recalentamiento que las soldaduras tienden a fallar y agregando el hecho de que el chip se encuentra de cabeza todo es cuestión de gravedad para que técnicamente algunos pines se desolden.
> 
> 
> *Solucionando problemas*
> 
> Primero que nada procedemos a retirar la pelicula de aluminio que se encuentra en el disipador marcado como punto "2" y dejar el cobre expuesto, así el procesador quedará directamente acoplado al mismo, luego nos dedicaremos a la parte electrónica, por lo que debemos ubicar el chip que estuvimos mencionando anteriormente.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 42356​
> Después de haber ubicado al chip, le aplicamos calor usando el bombillo dicroico (Pueden usar una pistola de aire caliente especial para soldaduras aplicando el calor circularmente, pero llevara más tiempo). Use una lámpara de estas ya que aparte de generan mucho calor, la temperatura es mas concentrada. Este procedimiento no debe llevar más de 2 a 3 minutos ya de por sí con 2 minutos se debería percibir el olor a estaño caliente.
> 
> Al terminar esperamos a que se enfríe completamente y procedemos a armar, al momento de montar el disipador en la tarjeta madre,reemplazaremos la gomita que trae el GPU para acoplarse al disipador por medio de la lámina que comenté anteriormente (pasos marcados en *Azul*) y se aplica la grasa térmica entre las piezas tal como lo indica la siguiente imagen (pasos marcados en *Rojo*).
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 42377​
> En cuanto a la conexión WiFi, también falla debido al mismo problema de recalentamiento, en algunos casos, la tarjeta en si no falla, sin embargo deja de aparecer en el "Administrador de dispositivos" como si la hubiesen retirado, pero esto solo se debe a problemas en la comunicación de dispositivos debido a las soldaduras y lo que debemos hacer es aplicar solo un poco de calor (no más de minuto y medio) en el chip "South bridge" y en la tarjeta WiFi. Para aplicarle calor a la tarjeta WiFi, debemos antes retirar la tapa metálica de la parte RF.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 42362​Por ultimo instalamos la actualización del BIOS que mejora la forma de trabajar el fan cooler, esto no nos tomará mas de 5 minutos. (El link publicado es para las Compaq Presario V3000 Series, para otros modelos, pueden encontrarlos acá: http://welcome.hp.com/country/es/es/support.html)
> [/COLOR]
> Despues de hacer todas estas técnicas el equipo quedará funcionando muy bien y les aseguro que no les fallará jamás :-D , para muestra les dejo la medición de temperaturas que me entregó el equipo después de ensamblar todo.​Ver el archivo adjunto 42364​
> *Otras fallas comunes...*
> 
> En uno que otro caso la unidad lectora le da por abrirse sola o simplemente muere de la noche a la mañana sin explicación alguna, esto se debe a una grave falla de fábrica de la unidad en sí. Se puede reparar, pero perderán el tiempo y reemplazarla por una nueva sería un mal gasto ya que todas estas unidades salieron malas . La solución es reemplazarla por la unidad de otro equipo que salió muy bueno (Lo digo por experiencia) que es HP nx7400. La adaptación es muy fácil, solo es cosa de reemplazar la pieza guía que es la que fijará la unidad al equipo y el bezel frontal que es el plástico de la tapa de la bandeja y tendrán unidad para rato ;-)
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 42363​
> Y por último, está en si no es una falla, pero si un error de muchos usuarios que quieren mejorar sus equipos y compran componentes sin saber. El dispositivo bluetooth de todos los equipos HP / Compaq es realmente el mismo, sin embargo (no sé porque) en el BIOS existe un filtro de manera tal que si no usas el dispositivo correspondiente a la serie, este no será detectado. En el caso se las Compaq V3000 usan el Bluetooth 397923-002 y si intentan instalarle el que usa la tx1000 que es el 398923-002 por nada del mundo va a funcionar.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 42366​
> *Conclusión*
> 
> Espero les haya servido este pequeño tutorial de reparación. Y debo asegurar que pese a los defectos de fabrica de este equipo (Compaq V3000) estoy muy contento con el ya que después de solucionar todos los problemas demostró tener muy buen rendimiento...
> 
> 
> Saludos...



El mismo proceso sera en las Compaq antiguas,   como:
*EVO N800W*


----------



## Ratmayor

La Evo N800W si mal no recuerdo tiene un chip Ati grandote  esas maquinas eran hechas para durar, dudo realmente que haya fallado por recalentamiento, pero tecnicamente los materiales son los mismos, solo que un tanto de concentración de plomo, por lo que debes ser cuidadoso en cuando la temperatura de la lampara, ya que el estaño funde mas rapido


----------



## glew

Hola una pregunta, no consigo cobre o aluminio se puede usar una moneda u otra cosa que sea facil conseguir para remplazar por lagomita??

Gracias


----------



## Ratmayor

glew dijo:


> Hola una pregunta, no consigo cobre o aluminio se puede usar una moneda u otra cosa que sea facil conseguir para remplazar por la gomita??


No recomiendo el uso de la moneda, primero porque su conductividad termica es casi nula, segundo los relieves tampoco ayudan a que se acople bien...


----------



## glew

Ratmayor dijo:


> No recomiendo el uso de la moneda, primero porque su conductividad termica es casi nula, segundo los relieves tampoco ayudan a que se acople bien...



perfecto muchas gracias tratare de conseguir aluminio o cobre.

Saludos


----------



## glew

Si uso el disipador de un viejo procesador AMD le corto una de las paletitas servira???, no encuentro de que material esta echo pero imagino que debe ser aluminio.

Saludos



la ultima una vez que tengo el pedazo de cobre o aluminio con que hago para aderirlo al otro disipador original de la notebook y tambien le pongo pasta disipadora entre el pedazo de aluminio cobre y el chip de la notebook???

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

glew dijo:


> Si uso el disipador de un viejo procesador AMD le corto una de las paletitas servira???, no encuentro de que material esta echo pero imagino que debe ser aluminio.


Si cubre el área del chip, si sirve...



glew dijo:


> la ultima una vez que tengo el pedazo de cobre o aluminio con que hago para aderirlo al otro disipador original de la notebook y tambien le pongo pasta disipadora entre el pedazo de aluminio cobre y el chip de la notebook??


Se fija solo con la pasta termica y la presion que queda entre el disipador de la notebook, la lamina y el chip.


----------



## glew

Ratmayor dijo:


> Si cubre el área del chip, si sirve...
> 
> Se fija solo con la pasta termica y la presion que queda entre el disipador de la notebook, la lamina y el chip.



Gracias por tus respuestas. el problema que me surge es el siguiente la temperatura que levanta es impresionante, la notebook volvio a prender le puse a instalar el windows 7 pero no llega a terminar se cualgay todo debajo donde esta el cooler y la temperatura es muy alta. 
si puedo consigo algo para medir la temperatura y lo hago.

La pasta termiaca que usea es la Artic Cooling  MX2

Quitando la tapa de las memorias pude medir la temperatura antes de que se apague el equipo la puedo medir desde el micro ya que no llego al chipset que debe ser el que esta causando el problema, pero la temperatura en el miscro llega hasta los 76º, hay algo que hice mal o que puede estar pasando???

Gracias
Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

1) Debes tener el BIOS está actualizado.
2) Asegurate de que estén los drivers de graficos y co-procesador.
3) Mientras instala windows, asiste la ventilación, en algunos casos los drivers que mensioné antes no son cargados a lo largo de la instalación y las temperaturas suben considerablemente.

Recuerda que la TX1000 vino con un chip grafico con fallas de diseño, incluso puede llegar a los 120°C en esos casos yo he optado por hacer esto:

​
Y solo así pude domar la calefacción tiene tiene por chip grafico esa laptop ​


----------



## glew

Ratmayor dijo:


> 1) Debes tener el BIOS está actualizado.
> 2) Asegurate de que estén los drivers de graficos y co-procesador.
> 3) Mientras instala windows, asiste la ventilación, en algunos casos los drivers que mensioné antes no son cargados a lo largo de la instalación y las temperaturas suben considerablemente.
> 
> Recuerda que la TX1000 vino con un chip grafico con fallas de diseño, incluso puede llegar a los 120°C en esos casos yo he optado por hacer esto:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 75617​
> Y solo así pude domar la calefacción tiene tiene por chip grafico esa laptop ​



Muchas gracias por tu ayuda,
El bios esta en su ultima version
Los drivers los instalare cuando pueda instalar el windows
Ahora intentare nuevamente con alguna ayuda para bajar la temperatura

Con respecto a tu imagen veo que el aluminio que le pusiste es mucho mayor que 1.5cm x 1.5cm que fue el que puse yo, ahora intentare con otro a ver que pasa.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

glew saludos, como te dice ratmayor le platina de aluminio es lo mejor recortala de un disipador de motherboard, la marca foxconn en el chip de video trae un disipador con varias aletas recorta una de la mas grandes, sobre la pasta la de color gris oscuro es la mejor.
Creo que antes de montar la platina te toca hacer el reflow es lo mejor.
No se si el cooler tiene 4 cable si es asi con un aguja saca el cable blanco del soporte y aislalo con un poco de cinta esto para que quede directo el cooler esto lo he realizado en compaq F500 y F700 con exito.
Por ultimo verifica que al colocar la platina quede pegada total mente al cristal del chip de video esto lo compruebas colocando la platina sin la pasta y al ojimetro con una linterna lugo de comprobar hay silo armas con la pasta untandola en ambas caras de la platina de acuerdo al area del cristal y del disipador.

Suerte.


----------



## mrninja

que buen tuto,,, solo una pregunta,, al procesador una vez que se le quita la lamina de aluminio y la calcomania,, se le deja así? o le pongo algo?


----------



## Ratmayor

mrninja dijo:


> que buen tuto,,, solo una pregunta,, al procesador una vez que se le quita la lamina de aluminio y la calcomania,, se le deja así? o le pongo algo?


Si, dejalo sin nada, eso si ponle su pasta disipadora


----------



## mrninja

ok gracias,,, pensaba ponerle un cacho de papel aluminio con pasta por los dos lados jeje,, pondre fotos ahora que me llegue mi pasta silver por que solo tengo de la blanca,,

otra pregunta,, donde encontraste el dicroico de 300? solo cuento con unos de 12V 50W 36°  me servira para calentar el gpu de mi xbox? digo aprovechando la pasta jeje


----------



## Ratmayor

El problema es que el punto de fusion del estaño que usa el XBOX360 es de 216°C


----------



## mrninja

ahh ok,,, hoy fui al centro de la cd de mex a buscarlo y nadie tenia,, ni hablar de homedepot que esos no tienen nada jeje,, tons tendre que usar la pistola de calor por unos 5 min mas o menos en Hot no? y aprovechando el gpu de la toshiba tambien se calienta igual o le doy menos tiempo? gracias por la respuesta bro,,y mañana subo las pics de como quedo mi presario v3417LA gracias a tu tuto


----------



## Ratmayor

con respecto a la pistola de calor, sí tienes alguna manera de medir la temperatura sería excelente. El aire no tiene una temperatura pareja lo que puede causar que el chip se llene de ampollas...


----------



## arubaro22

Ratmayor, exelentes aportes. Muy buena la idea de usar la dicroica, nunca se me ocurrio, he usado estacion para soldar una vga pero en el taller de mi escuela tecnica pero la lampara me parece una exelente solucion para tener en casa si no hay dinero para una estacion.

Agrego otra cosa sobre los cargadores de HP (que los odio, jeje) a menudo me los traen con un corto entre +Vcc y Gnd, el corto siempre se produce en la salida de la fuente, es un muy mal aislamiento el que trae en la "gomita de la salida" y se me ocurre que esto es a proposito para que dure un tiempo.
Fuentes quemadas es raro que me lleguen, pero con el corto entre +vcc y gnd me llegan uno o dos por semana.

Saludos


----------



## beatelectro

gente del foro vengo piendo ayuda para una actualizacion de bios de una hp dx2300 (phoenix)


----------



## Ratmayor

beatelectro dijo:


> gente del foro vengo piendo ayuda para una actualizacion de bios de una hp dx2300 (phoenix)


Que tal, debes indicar el modelo exacto del equipo, es el que está en la etiqueta de abajo. Saludos


----------



## beatelectro

https://hotfile.com/dl/173233243/23c813f/bios.JPG.html

aqui estan las especificaciones de la bios


----------



## axelraziel

Hola a todos primero que nada quiero saludarlos y agradecerles por su tremendo apoyo para solucionar problemas, tengo un equipo un hp mini,, el detalle es que no da señal ningún led de encendido con o sin batería no prende, alguien sabe cual es la falla típica de este equipo, se los agradeceré mucho. Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

beatelectro dijo:


> https://hotfile.com/dl/173233243/23c813f/bios.JPG.html
> 
> 
> 
> https://hotfile.com/dl/173233243/23c813f/bios.JPG.html
> 
> aqui estan las especificaciones de la bios


Que tal, necesito es la foto de la etiqueta que está debajo de la laptop 


axelraziel dijo:


> Hola a todos primero que nada quiero saludarlos y agradecerles por su tremendo apoyo para solucionar problemas, tengo un equipo un hp mini,, el detalle es que no da señal ningún led de encendido con o sin batería no prende, alguien sabe cual es la falla típica de este equipo, se los agradeceré mucho. Saludos.


Cuando llega a ese estado es medio riesgoso hacerle reflow y debes pensar en hacer un reballing o de plano reemplazar la tarjeta madre. Saludos...


----------



## axelraziel

Ratmayor dijo:


> Que tal, necesito es la foto de la etiqueta que está debajo de la laptop
> Cuando llega a ese estado es medio riesgoso hacerle reflow y debes pensar en hacer un reballing o de plano reemplazar la tarjeta madre. Saludos...



Muchas gracias por la respuesta Ratmayor, te lo agradezco mucho.


----------



## hotterone

Ratmayor dijo:


> Bien, para empezar te explico lo que es el VRM. Es el modulo regulador de voltaje y es quien se encarga de alimentar particularmente al procesador y está presente en todas las tarjetas madres.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47374​
> Estos circuitos comunmente poseen 3 componentes claves que son: 1.- MosFETs, 2.- Capacitores y 3.- Bobinas.
> 
> Cuando se presentan fallas en este circuito, los equipos se ralentizan, se congelan o simplemente no encienden.
> 
> Si deseas saber como probar los componentes que te mensioné, en la seccion de principiantes del foro hay un post dedicado al testeo de componentes...



Estimado Ratmayor tengo un inconveniente con una HP dv5 que supongo el inconveniente tiene que ver con estos circuitos no enciende con el cargador puesto y no carga la bateria, si la bateria esta cargada (la cargue con otra pc) la HP dv5 enciende con bateria normal pero dura encendida mientras la bateria tenga carga de otra manera no enciende podrias ayudarme a identificar el problema y resolverlo estaba pensando en puentear de la entrada de energia a a tarjeta madre a la entrada de los pines de la bateria claro no quedaria funcional la bateria pero igual no se cuanto voltaje seria y que a que pin puentear podrias ayudarme por favor.


----------



## Ratmayor

Existe una etapa llamada el circuito de transferencia o circuito de carga, la función de esta es gestionar la energía que viene de afuera (El cargador) y la batería. Es un pequeño chip que está cerca del conector del cargador o cerca de la batería, dependiendo los modelos. Al rededor de este chip, están unos mosfet que ayudan a regular los voltajes que salen a toda la tarjeta madre. Sería bueno que los revisaras a ver si alguno está en corto, de estár bien probablemente esté fallando el chip. Saludos


----------



## hotterone

Bien los voy a revisar y de estar dañado el chip podrias indicarme si hay forma de hacer un puente mandando voltaje de la entrada del cargador a la entrada de la bateria es decir aunque no se pueda usar la bateria porque solo se puede usar con bateria y como sabras no dura mucho, es decir eliminar la bateria para usarla solo con el cargador enviando la carga por los pines donde calza la bateria pero no se que voltaje mandar y a que pines como identifico los polos - y + y que voltaje debe pasar por ahi y gracias por tu pronta respuesta.


----------



## Ratmayor

hotterone dijo:


> Bien los voy a revisar y de estar dañado el chip podrias indicarme si hay forma de hacer un puente mandando voltaje de la entrada del cargador a la entrada de la bateria es decir aunque no se pueda usar la bateria porque solo se puede usar con bateria y como sabras no dura mucho, es decir eliminar la bateria para usarla solo con el cargador enviando la carga por los pines donde calza la bateria pero no se que voltaje mandar y a que pines como identifico los polos - y + y que voltaje debe pasar por ahi y gracias por tu pronta respuesta.


Ahi si está dificil, ya que el chip trabaja con regulaciones PWM, además de eso trabaja tal cual una fuente ATX y envia 3.3V / 5V / 12V / -5V y -12V a las diferentes etapas de la tarjeta madre (Complicado, no?) de todas formas trata de tomar el numero del chip y vemos si con el datasheet nos hubicamos mejor para detectar la falla...


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

hotterone saludos, como te dice Ratmayor la falla esta en la etapa mencionada hay un mosfet que no esta cerrando, que no esta en corto pero esta alterado, desmontandolos de la motherboard y con el datasheet en mano verifica fds6900As, 847 (on)b10 45g,FR3709ZC son 3 mosfet diferentes por comprobar.


----------



## SERGIOD

Bueno ya que existe este tema quisiera realizar una consulta:
Tengo un Equipo HP G42. El probe que presenta es que cuando lo enciendo solo empiezan a parpadear la tecla f12+el led de power+ el led del la lectora y estas lo hacen a la misma vez pero cada 5 ó 6 segundos y la pantalla esta totalmente negra, que podrá ser.
Probé poniendo un monitor externo pero nada y las otras teclas como bloq mayus no prende ni se apaga cuando lo presiono eso a mi parecer me quiere decir que el sistema operativo no esta funcionando.

*¿Que opinan ustedes?*​ 
Los signos de la falla es de la memoria ram. pero no tengo una ala mano:cabezon:, a ver si consigo una.


----------



## Ratmayor

Cuantas veces titilan los LEDs? Puedes encontrar la falla fijandote en esta guia: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=d&cc=dk&docname=c01443366


----------



## SERGIOD

Ratmayor dijo:


> Cuantas veces titilan los LEDs? Puedes encontrar la falla fijandote en esta guia: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=d&cc=dk&docname=c01443366



Si ya la habia visto gracias:
LEDs blink 3 times	Memory	Module error not functional

por eso dije en mi anterior mensaje que era la ram


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

SERGIOD saludos, tu problema esta en la bios te tocaria actualizarla, esta es una falla comun en este modelo.


----------



## SERGIOD

EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> SERGIOD saludos, tu problema esta en la bios te tocaria actualizarla, esta es una falla comun en este modelo.



Noooooo.... no es la bios es la ram .


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

SERGIOD saludos, compañero me alegro que solucionaras el problema, lo que comente de la bios a mi me paso con uno igual y me toco actualizarla.


----------



## lchox

Feliz año para todos!
Este procedimiento de reemplazar los elementos disipadores por la pasta termica plateada y la lámina de aluminio, ¿Son recomendables para prevenir, o solo en los casos donde haya fallado algo?
Pregunto porque tengo un equipo dv6 2188la y veo que esta en la lista de los "condenados al calor". Si bien no ha fallado, las temperaturas en idle son: 45 el procesador y 52 el gpu. Al jugar o ejecutar un programa que consuma elevados recursos se van a 62 el cpu y 76 el gpu.


----------



## Ratmayor

lchox dijo:


> Feliz año para todos!
> Este procedimiento de reemplazar los elementos disipadores por la pasta termica plateada y la lámina de aluminio, ¿Son recomendables para prevenir, o solo en los casos donde haya fallado algo?
> Pregunto porque tengo un equipo dv6 2188la y veo que esta en la lista de los "condenados al calor". Si bien no ha fallado, las temperaturas en idle son: 45 el procesador y 52 el gpu. Al jugar o ejecutar un programa que consuma elevados recursos se van a 62 el cpu y 76 el gpu.


La lamina de aluminio es para transferir el calor al disipador mucho más rapido que la gomita que trae originalmente, la pasta plateada, tiene muy buena conducción térmica. Si tu laptop funciona bien, puedes usar esa técnica para prevenir, pero como diría el sabio filósofo confucio: "No repares lo que no está descompuesto"


----------



## edrvalladares

Hola Rat me podrias ayudar, tengo una compaq presario v3718la que tenia problemas con la gpu le hicieron reballig pero ahora se me calienta exagerado llegando a los 100°C y se apaga constantemente, casi solo con office trabajo ya que con algo mas se apaga, tengo el windows 7 professional


----------



## Ratmayor

Asegurate de que tienes instalado todos los drivers, especialmente los del Chipset / Cooprocesador, sigue lo que indico al principio del post y no deberías tener problemas...


----------



## edrvalladares

ahorita descargo los driver de los componentes espero se solucione, que sistema me aconsejas que le coloque

XP o 7


----------



## Ratmayor

edrvalladares dijo:


> ahorita descargo los driver de los componentes espero se solucione, que sistema me aconsejas que le coloque
> 
> XP o 7


Tengo una identica a la tuya trabajando con Windows 7, usé los drivers de Windows Vista y me anda excelente... Otra Cosa, te fijaste si el fancooler está trabajando?


----------



## edrvalladares

si esta trabajando bien y se que es problema con la temperatura ya que cuando la tengo destapada por la parte del encendido y del procesador no se apaga, si llega alta la termperatura pero no sube tanto, que drivers tengo que instalarle?


estos son los drivers de la pagina de HP

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=3672514#N219


----------



## Ratmayor

Principalmente el de video y el del conjunto de chips, si tienes windows 7, puedes usar los drivers de windows vista


----------



## edrvalladares

ya actualice el de vídeo y nada aun, realmente ya no se que hacer con esta maquina solo enciende y rapido se calienta y se apaga

Tienes los drivers que me los pases o me digas de donde bajo el del coprocesador


----------



## Ratmayor

edrvalladares dijo:


> ya actualice el de vídeo y nada aun, realmente ya no se que hacer con esta maquina solo enciende y rapido se calienta y se apaga


Ya parece un problema fisico, como si el disipador estuviese mal instalado o si no le hubiesen puesto el pad de goma o cobre al chip grafico. Tambien puede pasar que si no limpian bien el área del chp luego del reballing, el flux cause interferencias y por ende el chip se recaliente...


			
				edrvalladares dijo:
			
		

> Tienes los drivers que me los pases o me digas de donde bajo el del coprocesador


 
http://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp34001-34500/sp34370.exe


----------



## frankkit

este manual es perfecto. llego tarde a responder pero tengo que decirlo. tal vez aun me puedan responder. tengo un compaq cq60 que las teperaturas en genral estan sobre los 70c excepto el disco duro que esta bien. aveces con problemas de wifi. y el puntero se me paraliza por segundo aveces también. no m ha dado problemas de apagones por calentamiento, seguro pronto lo hara. seguro que estamos hablando de un caso dentro de este tema no es asi?.


----------



## Ratmayor

Que tal frankkit, los síntomas que mensionas reflejan recalentamiento, pero antes de hacer cualquier cosa, chequea antes si los drivers están bien instalados o si hay algun problema con el sistema operativo. Saludos...


----------



## FrancoPez

Existe un detalle que se suele pasar por alto y es que en el disipador se acumula una gran cantidad de pelusa que tapa la salida de aire sobrecalentandose. Recien revise una dv6700 con calentamiento, reinicios, fallas de video y apagados. Antes que cualquier otra cosa aplique aire en la salida del disipador y las aletas del ventilador se cubrieron de bolas de pelusa, se le saco todo y hasta ahora, ya casi dos demanas sigue funcionando sin problemas y como nueva.


----------



## gjprada

Hola Ratmayor gracias por su aporte, también gracias a todos los que han participado en estas siete páginas de conocimiento, mis preguntas van a continuación:
*Ratmayor dijo el 03/11/2010:*
¿Que necesitamos?
Una pequeña pieza de cobre o aluminio de 1.5 cm x 1.5 cm x 0.9 mm.
*Y Ratmayor dijo el 10/11/2010:*
Otro detalle que quería agregar con respecto a la "cura" contra el recalentamiento para las DV5, DV6, CQ40 y CQ50, la lamina de aluminio o cobre que utilizo para evitar el recalentamiento es de 0,6 mm de lo contrario el disipador no queda bien dispuesto sobre el procesador y vamos a tener problemas bastante serios  .

Mis preguntas son: para un compaq f700 la lámina debe ser de 0.9 mm o de 0.6mm?

otra pregunta de otro tema: La grasa térmica silver se puede cambiar por grasa siliconada?


----------



## Ratmayor

gjprada dijo:


> Mis preguntas son: para un compaq f700 la lámina debe ser de 0.9 mm o de 0.6mm?


Usa una lámina de 0,9mm 



gjprada dijo:


> La grasa térmica silver se puede cambiar por grasa siliconada?


Teoricamente si se puede cambiar, solo que la silver tiene mejores propiedades termicas.

Saludos


----------



## gjprada

Gracias.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gerardo tovar

hola amigos. 

tengo una hp v3000 que no prendía, la desarme y le repare los cables del botón power,(tenia algunos cables desconectados, sin la goma de la gpu, y tornillos en lugares equivocados. alguien ya la habia desarmado.) le puse grasa disipadora gris, le puse el pedaso de aluminio en la gpu. no hize el paso de el recalentamiento de soldaduras porque todavia no buscaba en internet.

El problema es que la arme y si prende y pone hp y las funciones de f9 f11 etc y despues solo se pone un guion asi "_" parpadeando y de hay no pasa.
le puse un disco que hize con otra pc "disco de reparacion" y carga windows perodice que no encuentra sistema operativo a reparar. pude abrir el disco C y me dice que esta vacio(despues de que carga windows con el disco).


la duda es si tengo que hacer el procedimiento de calentamiento, o simplemente es instalar windows.



gracias de antemano.


----------



## Ratmayor

Cuando se queda el "_" es por problemas de sistema operativo, una PC no puede iniciar con el disco duro de otra cuando tiene una partición NTFS, por cuestiones de seguridad... Asegúrate de que el disco duro funciona y que el BIOS lo reconoce sin problemas y luego intenta reinstalar el SO.


----------



## gerardo tovar

Ratmayor dijo:


> Cuando se queda el "_" es por problemas de sistema operativo, una PC no puede iniciar con el disco duro de otra cuando tiene una partición NTFS, por cuestiones de seguridad... Asegúrate de que el disco duro funciona y que el BIOS lo reconoce sin problemas y luego intenta reinstalar el SO.



como lo hago ????   para saber si funciona el disco duro, y lo del bios.
(el disco que comento es un dvd que cree con otra pc "Crear un disco de reparacion del sistema" y con este pone "windows loading files" y despues me dice cargar controlador o reparar sistema y asi es que me di cuenta de que dice que el disco duro "C" esta vacio.)

disculpa, estoy empezando en esto de las pc.

gracias amigo.


----------



## Ratmayor

gerardo tovar dijo:


> como lo hago ????   para saber si funciona el disco duro, y lo del bios.
> 
> disculpa, estoy empezando en esto de las pc.
> 
> gracias amigo.


Regularmente se usa un adaptador SATA -> USB, es el modo más facil o bien conectandolo a otra PC, con respecto a lo del BIOS, presiona F10 para entrar a la configuración del BIOS, y por ahi hay una opción en donde te dice que dispositivos tiene instalados, incluyendo el disco duro...


----------



## gerardo tovar

voy a probar conectandolo a otra pc, aca unas fotos de como reacciona cuando le pongo el dvd que te decia de reparacion de sistema.

(si no le pongo el dvd solo se queda el "_")


gracias.


----------



## Ratmayor

el "_" es que no tiene forma de arrancar por ninguna parte, intenta reinstalar el SO y luego nos cuentas que sucede...


----------



## gerardo tovar

ok gracias.
SO te refieres a: es el sistema operativo :windows7 ???

gracias y disculpa mi ignorancia sobre esto.


----------



## Ratmayor

gerardo tovar dijo:


> ok gracias.
> SO te refieres a: es el sistema operativo :windows7 ???
> 
> gracias y disculpa mi ignorancia sobre esto.


Sí exactamente, preferiblemente Windows 7, claro, si tienes más de 1Gb de RAM, sino mejor instala XP


----------



## juliangp

Yo creo que los disipadores con fallas son "errores de diseño" ya que al estar estas computadoras calificadas como gama baja y media son las dirigidas al consumo masivo, y mejor si se rompen... me parece una mercadotecnia


----------



## gerardo tovar

Ratmayor dijo:


> Sí exactamente, preferiblemente Windows 7, claro, si tienes más de 1Gb de RAM, sino mejor instala XP



ya instale windows pero me marca errores del disco duro dice que hay que remplazarlo(lo tuve que particionar e instalar windos en la mitad del disco).
voy a preguntar cuanto vale y ver si vale la pena arreglarla lap.

gracias.


----------



## salas99

ratmayor dijo:


> que tal compañeros del foro, aqui les traigo otro aporte...
> 
> He tenido varios casos con laptops hp mini 110, las cuales se quedan colgadas si les retiran la bateria de la bios o tiene mucho tiempo sin encenderse.
> 
> Esta falla se reporta mostarndo el logo de hp que sale al encender, da un error "checksum bad" y se queda totalmente congelada.
> 
> No, no es la bios dañada, no, no cambien la tarjeta madre.  La solución en realidad es muy, muy sencilla, lo que deben hacer es desconectar la pantalla, encender la laptop, esperar unos 5 segundos, reconectar la pantalla con el equipo encendido *(ojo, requiere delicadeza)* y problema resuelto :d





sinceramente estaba un poco incrédulo con respecto a esta solución, pero bueno después de llamar a soporte de hp y dieran por muerta la mini porque según ellos era daño de la tarjeta madre ,pensé nada pierdo intentando ,para mi sorpresa esta solución función es increíble un gran aporte prueben lo muchas gracias SALAS 99 oct 2013


----------



## plarenas

Ratmayor dijo:


> Por que esos equipos no son fabricados por HP, son fabricados por *HannStar Display Corporation* quien casualmente ensambló los primeros *XBOX 360*, algunos equipos *ACER* y *Dell* todos con fallas de recalentamiento... ¿Casualidad?
> 
> Los equipos anteriores a esos y los mas nuevos son ensamblados por *ASUS* y uno que otro ensamblados por *Foxconn*...



excelente aporte, lo voy a probar pero me asalta una duda ¿que temperatura debería alcanzar el chip o la placa? te pregunto porque tengo un tester con sonda k, con lo cual podria medir la temperatura pero no tengo claro que temperatura seria la ideal he visto que con 240 °C los desoldan pero para este proceso cual seria????????????????


----------



## Ratmayor

No deberias exponerla a mas de 220 grados C ni por mas de 1 minuto


----------



## plarenas

Ratmayor dijo:


> No deberias exponerla a mas de 220 grados C ni por mas de 1 minuto



gracias Ratmayor    , voy a probar como anda  hoy y les cuento..........


----------



## Ratmayor

Un detalle importantísimo, ten en cuenta la velocidad del calentamiento de la lámpara, si es muy rápido, mejor aléjala un poco del chip para evitar que se ampolle...


----------



## plarenas

Ratmayor dijo:


> Un detalle importantísimo, ten en cuenta la velocidad del calentamiento de la lámpara, si es muy rápido, mejor aléjala un poco del chip para evitar que se ampolle...



gracias por la pronta respuesta lo voy a hacer lentisimo el calentamiento para no tener problemas si anda bien subo algunas fotos.

bueno estuve probando con unas placas en desuso con una dicroica de 50W/220v y anduvo bien alcanzo unos 250 °C en 5 minutos, suficiente para desoldar algunos componentes sin dañar ni tostar la placa, tengo que comprar el flux y la pasta disipadora, estoy pensando hacer un control de temperatura con dimmer, voy a probar con algunas otras placas antes de hacer el reflow a mi xbox.


----------



## sandro2021

excelente post... Soy experto en la materia, cuando hagan el recalentamiento del gpu no lo precionen por nada del mundo ya que es un error que estan cometiendo muchos.


----------



## Benedettos

Buenas noches amigos he estado leyendo el foro bastante de cerca y tomado en cuenta cada una de sus experiencias especialmente las de Ratmayor, th3k1ck4ss y totito …. Y con eso quisiera compartir las mías con el propósito de recibir sugerencias, consejos y aclaratorias ante mi situación,  dejando dicho que solo soy un aficionado que tiene algunas ideas con las q ue hetido que lidiar… para comenzar al igual que ustedes el problema de recalentamiento en mi caso es con una laptop Compaq Presario CQ50-115NR(AMD turion x2 64bits, 3 gb en ram, 200 gb de disco, y con win vista por defecto) una configuración bastante buena cuyo propósito eran estudios y ocio de vez en cuando, sin embargo los problemas de recalentamiento(se apaga sola o da pantalla azul) se vinieron presentando y decido saltarla win7(32bits y 64bits) como sin embargo no hay mucha diferencia y teniendo en cuenta que la calidad de video no es la esperada, todo esto en menos de un mes de haberla comprado y actualizando todos los driver y BIOS a la fecha(2008), decido degradarla a XP (64 bits) persisten la fallas, asi que instalo la versión 34 bits y adaptando drivers de las modelos hp a esta obteniendo algunos buenos resultados y aunque cuando esta no calienta funciona bien(solo si esta con un libro abajo con la ventila del procesador y si tiene un ventilador al lado o está en aire acondicionado), transcurrido el tiempo una vez que Microsoft decide no dar soporte a XP(hace menos de un año o dos) y decido volver a las versiones Win 7 una vez más probando con versiones 64 bits y 32 bits y desde luego actualizando BIOS(última versión de este salió en 2009), y desde luego también lo de video sin muchos cambios a los primero problemas, dándole un uso moderado a mi criterio(navegar, escuchar música, y ver videos en ocasiones de forma simultanea) usando crome y Explorer los problemas de videos se hacen presente, descargo opera y se solventan algo aunque no de forma satisfactoria. Hasta hace poco opte por instalarle este mismo fin semana Win 8.1 esta vez de una con 32bits ya que he escuchado que para 64bits se requieren 4gb de ram por lo que lo descarto para no correr riesgos, todo bien sin embargo el domingo me sigo percatando del problema de recalentamiento, video y navegación instalo una vez mas opera y busco opciones para el recalentamiento (como todo carajo terco cabeza dura)  y encontré una “supuesta” solución en donde tengo que ingresar a las opciones de energía y modificar ciertos parámetros exactamente estos…. 

Imagen: modificacion realizada( ambos elemento se encontraba al 100%)

Una vez modificados veo que el la temperatura baja al menos de un 25 a 50% de su máximo mas caliente (ojo se que no es el debe ser pero esto es la tacto) y al rato me ocurre lo indeseado….

Imagen: Pantalla azul

Y esta se reinicia llega al arranque del bios pero esta luego se queda con pantalla en negro, decido a apagarla manualmente dejando el botón de energía hasta que se apague, vuelvo a encenderla pero me lanza dos pitidos y no me da video aunque el electro y todas las led funcionan, consulto con un amigo y me sugiere que le quite las memorias y las deje afuera un rato y para mi sorpresa me encuentro con esto…

imagen:Memorias

Sin embargo procedo hacerlo efectivamente esta enciende y con ello la pantalla lo primero que hago es volver la a poner la configuración de energía tal y como estaba por defecto, sin embargo el driver de video deja de funcionar continuamente haciendo parpadear la pantalla y dando las notificaciones de falla de video y desde luego me da la indeseado pantallazo hasta que logro acceder a las  propiedades y solo veo que reconoce solo 1gb por lo que decido retirarle las memoria y hago pruebas solo con cada memoria por separado comienzo con la de 2 gb y todo bastante bien, la retiro y pongo la de 1gb y el problema se presenta igual que en la forma anterior lo que me hace sospechar que todo este problema se da por la incompatibilidad de bus en las memorias, vuelvo a colocar la de 2gb hasta este momento de redactar este foro la misma no me ha dado lag ni pestañedo la pantalla ni nada con una temperatura bastante baja(ojo de igual forma la tengo con la ventila despejada pero sin el ventilador al lado) lo cual me sorprende muchísimo no con esto quiero captar victoria ni decir que es la solución definitiva pero me gustaría seguir probando solo tengo un dia en este estado.
Tengo pensado comprarle otra memoria de 2gb tal cual al de la foto y con las mismas características para asi poderla llevar a 64 bits y poner a plena capacidad…
Nota: la batería dejo de funcionar hace dos años… solo funciona con el cable de energía. No se si afecta algo en el sistema o en general en su funcionamiento y desempeño.
Dudas:
-La mother de este equipo solo soporta 4gb en ram o puedo ponerle mas? Cual es su máxima capacidad?
-Una vez hecho esto es recomendable seguir con 32bits o puedo aun con solo 4gb de ram instalar la de 64bits? 
-Con todo lo descrito será necesario realizar el procedimiento propuesto por de Ratmayor para evitar el recalentamiento?
-Que es reballing? Y debería hacérselo a mi laptop?
-Es normal que este equipo venga con dos tipos de memorias diferentes?
Espero que todo lo planteado sirva de algo y de verdad agradeceré enormemente todas las repuestas y sugerencias que puedan ayudar… gracias


----------



## Ratmayor

Hola Benedettos, bienvenido al foro.

Leyendo un poco tu post, podría estar casi seguro de que presentas un problema con el disco duro de tu laptop, pero para estar seguros, que chip gráfico usa tu laptop? AMD o nVidia? Saludos...


----------



## Benedettos

buenas noches amigos, gracias por la bienvenida rat... dandole respuesta a tu pregunta es una Nvidia GeForce 8200M G, tengo entendido que esta targeta da conflicto con el procesador AMD me sorprende la respuesta con respecto al disco duro...


----------



## Ratmayor

Benedettos dijo:


> buenas noches amigos, gracias por la bienvenida rat... dandole respuesta a tu pregunta es una Nvidia GeForce 8200M G, tengo entendido que esta targeta da conflicto con el procesador AMD me sorprende la respuesta con respecto al disco duro...


a muchos les sorprende  resulta que los discos duros SATA cuando comienzan a dar problemas, el sistema lanza pantallazos azules 

Pero ahora que mencionas a mi "amigo" Nvidia, cabe la posibilidad de que por el exceso de temperatura, hayan fallado las soldaduras pertenecientes al manejo de memoria y/o discos, sería interesante obtener una captura de pantalla de cuando te da el pantallazo azul para verificar por donde viene el error


----------



## Benedettos

Mmm... tendre que probar cambiando el disco para descartar que sea eso y la verdad no lo he hecho... en cuanto a la pantalla azul puse una imagen pero creo que no se didtingue y de hecho dice video_TRD faillure y entre parentesis coloca un archivo .sys, en todo caso acabo de actulizar driver de video y aun asi veo q*UE* hace algunos pestañazos(se le va la imagen) sin embargo tengo mis dudas con respecto a las memorias creo q*UE* la incompatibilidad de buses pudiera ser una de las causales, tienes conocimiento de de cual es las capacidad maxima de ram que soporta esta mother? gracias!


----------



## tonni v

Que tal colegas!,
Pues queria ver si me pueden ayudar, tengo una laptop compaq presario v500 (no muy recuerdo el modelo), el tema es que un Dia la estaba usando y la puse a cargar encendida.... y pss fui a cepillarme!  y cuando regreso sorpresa mi laptop estaba apagada... desde ese dia ya no encendio, medi el voltage de mi cargador y es el correcto... ni idea que paso, si me pueden ayudar se los agradeceria??


----------



## Ratmayor

El problema es que sin saber el modelo exacto del equipo, es muy difícil decirte más o menos por donde debes localizar la falla...


----------



## Bigbuzarda

Hola Ratmayor ¿Cómo estás?
Antes que nada, te agradezco que compartas  generosamente tus conocimientos, nos das una mano grande a los que estamos un tanto desorientados.
Ahora sí, la consulta: Tengo una HP Pavilion dv5 1253 cl que no enciende (el único led que prende es el de conector de energía, más allá de eso, nada de nada… ni ventilador, ni parpadeos de leds. Nada).
La última vez que prendió quedo la pantalla con fondo negro y un guion titilando, al ver que no reaccionaba, mi mujer quiso apagarla desde el botón pero la máquina no respondió, por lo que procedió a sacarle la batería y a desconectarle el cargador. Desde ese momento, la máquina jamás volvió a encender. Supuse que podía ser el botón de encendido, pero lo cambié sin obtener ningún resultado ¿Tendrás alguna idea de que pueda estar fallando? Medí el voltaje del cargador, el anillo interno midió el valor nominal del cargador (18,5 v), el pin central midió cerca de 15v, no sé si esto esté bien.


----------



## Ratmayor

Prueba si quitando la batería del BIOS, la batería principal y pulsando el botón de encendido por 20 segundos sin energía alguna y luego conectando todo, a veces pasa que cuando hay un fallo horrible, la tarjeta madre se bloquea por completo por protección, lo otro que puedes probar, considerando que comentas que solo enciende el LED del cargador, es si los diodos de protección de la entrada de DC están bien, si se interrumpen o se van a corto, el LED del cargador sigue encendiendo, más de ahí no pasa...


----------



## tiago

Si con todo, no vuelve a la vida, hay que descartar corrupción de BIOS. Hay que sacar el chip de la placa y reprogramarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Bigbuzarda

Probé lo de quitar la batería del BIOS, pero no funcionó. Intentaré identificar y medir los diodos de protección.
Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## tonni v

Que tal amigos colegas,
Pues amigos necesito de su ayuda con una laptop hp pavilion g4, pss el problema de esta compu es que pareciera que esta muerta totalmente... Ps la desarme y revise y no encontre nada sospechoso en su electronica, luego de ello procedi a armarla nuevamente y esta funciono ok, el led piloto que indica que se ha conectado el cargador ya encendia, entre al sistema operativo y ok, al dia siguiente procedi a encenderla y ya no arranco y el led piloto ya no encendio al conectar el cargador... He vuelto a revisar y todo bien... Alguien ha tenido un problema igual que me pueda ayudar o que puedo hacer???


----------



## Ratmayor

Comienza por revisar si el conector de el cargador se encuentra bien, luego verifica las tensiones de la batería...


----------



## tonni v

Gracias ratmayor por tu atencion,
Te comento que desde ya habia rebisado el conector o plug del cargador y ok de igual forma las tensiones y ok... No se que podra ser amigo?


----------



## Ratmayor

tonni v dijo:


> Gracias ratmayor por tu atencion,
> Te comento que desde ya habia rebisado el conector o plug del cargador y ok de igual forma las tensiones y ok... No se que podra ser amigo?


Lo que se me ocurre es que las soldaduras procesador tenga problemas, sin embargo, cuando eso pasa, las luces de carga aún encienden


----------



## tonni v

Ratmayor.
Pues eso creo tambien que sean los puntos de estaño de la base del procesasor o el mismo procesador... Una preg. El led piloto que te comente lo controla el procesador o si no quien lo hace?


----------



## Ratmayor

tonni v dijo:


> Ratmayor.
> Pues eso creo tambien que sean los puntos de estaño de la base del procesasor o el mismo procesador... Una preg. El led piloto que te comente lo controla el procesador o si no quien lo hace?


Esto lo hace en conjunto el puente sur y el chip de gestión de carga...


----------



## tonni v

Ratmayor,
Tengo la duda de que si existe algun diagrama electeonico de una laptop hp para poderlo estudiar??


----------



## Ratmayor

tonni v dijo:


> Ratmayor,
> Tengo la duda de que si existe algun diagrama electeonico de una laptop hp para poderlo estudiar??


Eso sí está complicado, pero puedes intentar buscándolo aquí: http://electrotanya.com


----------



## tiago

tonni v dijo:


> Ratmayor,
> Tengo la duda de que si existe algun diagrama electeonico de una laptop hp para poderlo estudiar??


La MB Quanta R23 se utiliza en el G4, G6 y G7.
Te dejo el esquema.

Saludos.


----------



## tonni v

Buenas noches tiago,
Gracias colega por el aporte se te agradece de:TTonni



Ratmayor,
Disculpa amigo, como mido o se si me cargador esta funcionando ok, el cargador siempre es de ese tipo que tiene el: V+ GBD Vref.. es que estoy dudando de que este bueno?


----------



## Ratmayor

tonni v dijo:


> Ratmayor,
> Disculpa amigo, como mido o se si me cargador esta funcionando ok, el cargador siempre es de ese tipo que tiene el: V+ GBD Vref.. es que estoy dudando de que este bueno?


El el pin central (Vref) deben haber entre 19V a 12V, sino mide nada, la PC comienza a hacer cosas muy raras, como ralentizarse, sobrecalentarse e incluso algunas ni siquiera encienden...


----------



## tonni v

Gracias por el aporte ratmayor,
Te comento que ya hice la medicion y anda bien el cargador por esos rangos...
Por otra parte retire la targeta madre y le desconecte el disco duro, ram, procesador, teclado, pantalla... El tema es que procedi a conectar el cargador asi la motherboard y derrepente un ruidito como de reloj de pared click click que procedia VRM o fuente de la motherboard... Ahora me encuentro en esas tratando de resolver ese problema... Dudas o sugerencias bienvenidas


----------



## tiago

tonni v dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte ratmayor,
> Te comento que ya hice la medicion y anda bien el cargador por esos rangos...
> Por otra parte retire la targeta madre y le desconecte el disco duro, ram, procesador, teclado, pantalla... El tema es que procedi a conectar el cargador asi la motherboard y derrepente un ruidito como de reloj de pared click click que procedia VRM o fuente de la motherboard... Ahora me encuentro en esas tratando de resolver ese problema... Dudas o sugerencias bienvenidas



Retira el conjunto disipador con la placa desmontada y conecta de nuevo el cargador a ver si se sigue oyendo el "tic - tic" ... A veces las conducciones de cobre tocan componentes y hacen corto.
Si ésto afirmativo, tienes un corto en el ingreso general de corriente.

Saludos.


----------



## tonni v

Tiago te referis al sistema de enfriamento del procesasor??


----------



## tiago

Si, a todo el conjunto de disipación que vá atornillado a los lados del procesador y a la gráfica.

Saludos.


----------



## tonni v

tiago,
Te comento que ya lo hice y el ruido lo sigue haciendo


----------



## tiago

Tienes un corto en alguna de las fuentes. Si no es con la placa delante, es dificil acertar.
Probablemente algún condensador SMD de los mas gorditos.






Vé midiéndolos a ver que te dán, quita el procesador para hacer las mediciones.

Saludos.


----------



## tonni v

Tiago,
Creo que entiendo lo que tratas de decirme amigo, te comento que gracias a tu gran ayuda con el diagrama QUATA en la pag. 38 en la esquina superior izquierda miras el DCCOIN (entrada de voltage del cargador)  ahi cabalito tiene un PC84  que esta paralelo a dicho voltage (el cual mide en corto es decir mide continuidad)  lo extraño de esto es que si medimos continuidad del PC84 a las bobinas PL7 & PL9 no mide nada como que el circuito estubiera abierto... O sera que el problemas es solo el PC84 que mide en corto??? o aparte de esto hay algo mas??


----------



## tiago

Mide bien las bobinas, es raro que estén cortadas, lo mas seguro es que las soldaduras tengan algo de barniz o resina y las puntas del tester no hagan buen contacto, de todos modos asegúrate.

Mira el estado del PC80  que también puede estar implicado y y si alguno de ellos está en corto, también te dará continuidad en el punto que has medido. 
Para despejarte las dudas quita el condensador que te mide corto y mídelo fuera de circuito.
Para quitar el condensador mira éste post
Ya cuentas...

Saludos.


----------



## tonni v

Que tal ratmayor,
jeje algo tarde pero bueno perdon... Pss es una compaq presario v2000 la de la fallita que ya habia comentado


----------



## Ratmayor

Si no son los capacitores que comentó don Tiago, podría ser alguno de los mosfets del VRM...


----------



## tiago

Pero, ¿Como quedaste con lo hecho hasta ahora?

Saludos.


----------



## tonni v

Pss retire el pc84 & y lo medi y mide ok... Luego medi los puntos de estaño en donde iba y ahi sigue midiendo en corto o continuidad?... 
Creo que es un semiconductor pq48... Les comento que por alguna razon le desolse una patita a este chip y el ruidito desaparecio... Pero volvi a soldar la patita y ya no volvio a dar el ruido, que pasaria (el led piloto sigue sin encender? ?? Y si cambio este chip habra un equivalente para ubicarlo??


----------



## tiago

PQ24 es el paso de alimentación hacia la placa, verifica que esté en buen estado, revisa también que PD9 no se haya cortocircuitado, lo que es bantante normal en tu caso. PC 78 y PC 201 también pueden estar implicados.

Saludos.


----------



## tonni v

amigos disculpas por no responder... Es que he tenido mucho trabajo!
Que efectivamente el PD09 Se encuentra en corto, pero el tema es de que valor en voltage es?


----------



## tiago

Es un diodo TVS de 20 Volt.
No es un componente caro, lo que ocurre es que tendrás que obtenerlo de otra placa de desguace o buscarlo por internet, es poco probable que lo tengan en los comercios, de todos modos, inténtalo.

Quitando el diodo, lo mas probable es que desaparezca el problema, pero la placa queda desprotegida para la próxima vez.

Saludos.


----------



## tonni v

Tiago,
Te cuento que revisando encontre otro problema (esto ocurrio despues de que desolde una patita del pq48) con el pq48 me mide en corto total ahora no se como buscarlo o conseguirlo??


----------



## tiago

Mira en el esquema la nomenclatura del PQ48, y te diré lo mismo que con el diodo en cuanto al tema de conseguirlo.
todos los componentes que estás viendo en corto, pertenecen al circuito de entrada de Voltaje.
Cambialos y te debe arrancar el equipo.

Saludos.


----------



## tonni v

Ok entonces las buscare


----------



## tiago

Si te haces con placas de desecho es fácil encontrar componentes compatibles con los que tienes que cambiar.

Saludos.


----------



## Fabrilan92

Hola amigos, me gustaria que me ayudaran con un problema que tengo con una compaq presario cq1. Se le dano un mosfet si4835ddy y se lo cambie por uno nuevo pero la computadora volvio a danar el integrado. Me comento un amigo que podria ser que el integrado esta recibiendo mas corriente de la que soporta o por efectos de temperatura. Afortunadamente compre dos pero necesito saber que esta danando el mosfet. Espero puedan ayudarme y tambien decirme cual es la funcion exacta de este mosfet...


----------



## tiago

Fotos de donde vá alojado el mosfet y que denominación tiene en la serigrafía de la placa.

Saludos.


----------



## randy8

Buenas no se si alguien me podra ayudar he estado leyendo la solucion que dan para el recalentamiento y los diferentes problemas y el problema que tengo yo es que mi lapto una presario CQ43 si uso algo que medio exija recursos se me apaga pero no de golpe sino que se me apaga primero la pantalla luego los demas componentes y cuando la enciendo me sale para prevenir daños el equipo se apago error D90 aunq cuando esto sucede la toco por todos lados y ningun lugar esta en extremo caliente alguien me podria cofirmar si necesito realizar el reballing y el colocarle la placa de cobre 

gracias


----------



## tiago

@randy8  En éstos casos se empieza por desmontar el conjunto disipador y el ventilador por dentro para eliminar la acumulación de suciedad, que forma un cochón que evita el paso del aire. Colócale pasta térmica nueva (Que sea de calidad) y procede a la comprobación del equipo.
Toma en cuenta todas las precauciones que se han comentado al respecto en otros hilos.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Además de lo que sugiere Tiago, yo he tenido que optar por lubricar el eje del fancooler, a veces el lubricante original se vuelve pegajoso y reduce las RPM


----------



## randy8

bueno lo que me ha recomendado tiago ya lo he hecho he incluso le realizo ese matenimiento cada 4 o 6 meses y lo de ratmayor si no tenia idea y que lubricante se podria usar ? el mismo que se usa para lubrir las herramientas funciona ?


----------



## Ratmayor

randy8 dijo:


> bueno lo que me ha recomendado tiago ya lo he hecho he incluso le realizo ese matenimiento cada 4 o 6 meses y lo de ratmayor si no tenia idea y que lubricante se podria usar ? el mismo que se usa para lubrir las herramientas funciona ?


----------



## tiago

Monitoriza la temperatura de GPU y CPU con algún programa al efecto, los hay que van grabando un historial de los cambios de temperatura, así sabrás si se apaga al alcanzar determinado sobrecalentamiento.
observa si el chorro de aire que expulsa el ventilador es potente.

Salút.


----------



## randy8

bueno la temparatura llega a 80°c apenas abro un juego y el aire que expulsa es aire es casi que nulo a pesar que lo limpie solo que no le he aplicado lubricante debido a que no consigo el que me recomendó rat   y no quiero usar el 3 en 1 ya que suele acumular mugre


----------



## tiago

Si no expulsa el aire adecuadamente, o no vá el ventilador o tienes una obstrucción entre el ventilador y la rejilla de aireamiento.
Desmonta el cover del ventilador y accede a la rejilla por la parte de las aspas para retirar con un pincel el colchón de polvo.
Comprueba cual de las dos es.

Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro

randy8 dijo:


> bueno la temparatura llega a 80°c apenas abro un juego y el aire que expulsa es aire es casi que nulo a pesar que lo limpie solo que no le he aplicado lubricante debido a que no consigo el que me recomendó rat   y no quiero usar el 3 en 1 ya que suele acumular mugre



Debieras verificar que el ventilador(cooler) funcione correctamente.
Eso lo verías arrancando la maquina "abierta"....
Pero más facil, es soplar sobre el cooler, si lo haces en forma perpendicular al giro del eje, las aspas debieran moverse con solo esa fuerza.
Si no eres capaz de soplar fuerte, puedes usar algún tubo de menos de 8 mimlímetros de diámetro para eso.
Una vez hecha esta prueba, sabrás si debes o no lubricar el cooler.
Yo suelo quitar la arandela de seguridad(plástica)con mucho cuidado, y limpio todo con alcohol etílico.
Luego lubrico.
*Pero con algún lubricante que tenga teflón.*
Aquí existe el "Compit lube", pero se que hay otras marcas, lo importante es el teflón.


----------



## randy8

bueno le realice mantenimiento a la lapto y si me va mejor pero no consegui la crema gris asi q me toco conseguir una les adjunto fotos de la placa y el fan solo lo limpie y mas nada debido a que viene sellado , por lo general debajo de la pegatina hay un hueco para lubricar pero este no lo trae y lo que aun me inquieta a pesar de que no se esta apagando de momento la temperatura llega a 80°C o esa temperatura es adecuada 

gracias por los consejos de verdad se agrecen mucho


----------



## Ratmayor

Para algunos fan, hace falta romper el plástico con un destornillador muy fino, paciencia y delicadeza, algo que para quien no tiene mucha experiencia, puede tener resultados fatales para el pobre ventilador...

Por curiosidad, ¿Que procesador usa tu equipo?


----------



## Yetrox

randy8 dijo:


> Buenas no se si alguien me podra ayudar he estado leyendo la solucion que dan para el recalentamiento y los diferentes problemas y el problema que tengo yo es que mi lapto una presario CQ43 si uso algo que medio exija recursos se me apaga pero no de golpe sino que se me apaga primero la pantalla luego los demas componentes y cuando la enciendo me sale para prevenir daños el equipo se apago error D90 aunq cuando esto sucede la toco por todos lados y ningun lugar esta en extremo caliente alguien me podria cofirmar si necesito realizar el reballing y el colocarle la placa de cobre
> 
> gracias



randy8 el chip de video no se calienta mucho, cuando esta descubierto el palmrest, pero apenas lo cierras coge temperatura algo grande, en las PC estos requieren un pequeño disipador.

En los Laptop si el sistema de enfriamento no hace buen contacto con la almuadilla termica este mismo tiende a sobrecalentarse, al igual puede estar muy flojos los tornillos o muy apretados.

Estos modelos tienen ese gran problema de sobrecalentamiento en el chip de video, por ello es muy recomendable usar base refigerante.


----------



## randy8

un bueno yetrox la uso con base, aire encendido y un ventilador al costado . Rat el plastico lo retire completamente y no tenia nada el procesador es un i5


----------



## Ratmayor

Bien, cuando mencionas que el equipo llega a 80°C a que te refieres exactamente? CPU? GPU?


----------



## randy8

Al CPU pero el GPU solo esta a 1 o 3 ° por debajo


----------



## Ratmayor

randy8 dijo:


> Al CPU pero el GPU solo esta a 1 o 3 ° por debajo


 Raro... ¿Tienes absolutamente todos los drivers del equipo instalados? Y otra cosa, tu procesador tiene el GPU integrado en el mismo MCM, al lado del CPU ¿Notaste si ambos hacen un buen contacto con el disipador? Hay veces en las que el disipador queda a desnivel y comienzan a aparecer problemas...


----------



## randy8

bueno los drivers los tengo instalados y actualizados , tambien cuando le realice el mantenimiento verifique si estaba haciendo contacto y si


----------



## tiago

El procesador integra gpu. El ventilador, si lo has quitado, y no hay barrera de polvo entre la rejilla y las aspas no hace falta que le quites el cover.
Lo que apoya sobre la superficie metálica que hay en la caja de plástico es el PCH,  que apenas le hace falta disipación.
Probablemente el tubo de cobre haya perdido el fluido que lleva en su interior por un poro y no refrigere, las disipaciones en éstos equipos son verdaderamente deficientes y el tubo de cobre termina reventando y liberando gas ... Hay mil cosas que pueden fallar en los equipos económicos que integran procesador "Icore" ... Procesador, zócalo, refrigerador etc...
Hay que encontrar el fallo sustituyendo cosa por cosa y viendo resultados.

Generalmente, en éstos procesadores suele ser la pérdida del fluido de las tuberias de cobre la que genera el problema.






Saludos.


----------



## jErnesto

Hola Amigos perdón por la torpeza espero que ahora se pueda apreciar el capacitor explotado de la MB es una dv6 6095es 
Ps resulta que eso me paso hace unos 6 meses desmonte y me encontré con el capacitor explotado lo primero que hice fue buscar otra MB y la encontré por unos 60€ la compro, la monto uff que alivio funciona, hasta ayer que voy ha encenderla y resulta que solo parpadea el led del Capslock.
Ahora me encuentro con dos MB uno con el capacitor explotado y otro que al parecer hay que hacerle un reflow o reballing ps ahora no se por donde empezar, la del del capacitor explotado creo que seria la opcion mas fácil el problema es que no se que valor tiene y cual seria la mejor opción para hacerle un arreglo.
Que me aconsejais amigos....
Subo la img del capacitor explotado para que tengan una idea(espero se vea claro  Sorry Ratmayor. )


----------



## tiago

Si es una quemadura en profundidad puede haber quedado la placa inútil.
Mañana miro a ver si tengo el esquema de esa placa.
Mide entre sus bornes a ver si hay corto.

Saludos.


----------



## jErnesto

tiago dijo:


> Si es una quemadura en profundidad puede haber quedado la placa inútil.
> Mañana miro a ver si tengo el esquema de esa placa.
> Mide entre sus bornes a ver si hay corto.
> 
> Saludos.




Muchas gracias Tiago, la quemadura no es muy profunda, mañana lo compruebo
Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Si quemó la placa considerablemente, pudo hacer dañado el aislante de las capas interiores, si mal no recuerdo, ese cap es de 100nF...


----------



## tiago

Vaya, no sé que versión de placa es.
Mira a ver cual pone en la placa, es una _Quanta_, pero no sé que versión.

Saludos.


----------



## jErnesto

tiago dijo:


> Vaya, no sé que versión de placa es.
> Mira a ver cual pone en la placa, es una _Quanta_, pero no sé que versión.
> 
> Saludos.




Gracias Tiago creo que este es el modelo de placa base
HPMH-40GAB6200-D3D3
PBWQE03HT0BB9A

 Un Saludo


----------



## tiago

No, lo tienes que tener serigrafiado en la placa. Una parrafada similar, pero en la miama placa.

Saludos.


----------



## jErnesto

tiago dijo:


> No, lo tienes que tener serigrafiado en la placa. Una parrafada similar, pero en la miama placa.
> 
> Saludos.




Perdona por el desconocimiento tendra que ser esta

PCB: HPMH:41-AB6200-D00G
PWA:HPMH-40GAB  00-D
Gracias por tu tiempo
Un saludo Tiago


----------



## tiago

No me suena. No es fácil si no sabes lo que buscas.
Mira a ver si en alguna serigrafía similar incluye la palabra *Quanta* o algún tipo de versión, por ej:  *V 1.2*
Hay quien las sabe reconocer por otros métodos, pero yo no.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

tiago dijo:


> No me suena. No es fácil si no sabes lo que buscas.
> Mira a ver si en alguna serigrafía similar incluye la palabra *Quanta* o algún tipo de versión, por ej:  *V 1.2*
> Hay quien las sabe reconocer por otros métodos, pero yo no.
> 
> Saludos.


Don tiago, esa es una versión muy nueva de la DV series de HP, el nombre clave es Grant 1.0 para las de 15.6" y Bogart 1.0 para las 17.3" fabricada por Flex Computer...


----------



## tiago

Ahhhhh.
Pues por eso no lo encuentro. Entonces la referencia que me ha dado jErnesto es buena
Gracias D. Rat
Ahí va el esquema.

Salút.


----------



## jErnesto

tiago dijo:


> Ahhhhh.
> Pues por eso no lo encuentro. Entonces la referencia que me ha dado jErnesto es buena
> Gracias D. Rat
> Ahí va el esquema.
> 
> Salút.



Gracias Tiago y Ratmayor por su tiempo ahora localizar el cap espero que solo sea ese el fallo


----------



## jErnesto

tiago dijo:


> Ahhhhh.
> Pues por eso no lo encuentro. Entonces la referencia que me ha dado jErnesto es buena
> Gracias D. Rat
> Ahí va el esquema.
> 
> Salút.



Hola Amigos otra vez incordiando creo que el esquema no es el de mi placa, que no lo se seguro 
después de mirar un buen rato se me da por mirar la primera pag del esquema y claro el mio es un socket Intel y el que subio Tiago es AMD, ya con las pautas de Rat encontre el esquema HP DV6 HPMH-41-AB6200-D00G supuestamente que adjunto al final , 



bueno solo consultarles es correcto el esquema? y si estos cap del esquema corresponden a los de la img



Las dudas que tengo es porque en el esquema pone HPMH-40GAB6600-B130 y no HPMH-41-AB6200-D00G que es el pone mi placa, 
la Laptop en si es esta
Gracias un Saludo


----------



## tiago

Si, parece que te he subido la versión AMD en lugar de la de Intel, lo siento. HP hace generalmente las dos versiones para la familia _Pavillion_.
Parece que los cap si que corresponden. Prueba a quitarlo con cuidado y ver que pasa.

Saludos.


----------



## jErnesto

Gracias a Tiago y Ratmayor por su tiempo 
reemplace el cap por uno de mayor tamaño o sea en formato 1206 debido a la explosion el 0805 se quedaba pequeño asi me quedo 


gracias chicos 
Un Saludo


----------



## Bastinazo

Hola a todos, 


Tengo en mis manos un HP pavilion DV6 con el problema de la gráfica. CPU :AMD TURION X2 y GPU ATI.

Tengo dos preguntas:

1º) ¿Qué temperatura debe alcanzar la GPU al aplicarle calor para que las bolas de estaño vayan a su "sitio"? Lo digo porque usaré un sonda de calor y  no quiero pasarme.


2ª) Esta pregunta es respecto al "apaño" que aquí se recomienda realizar al disipador para mejorar el problema de calentamiento.

EL disipador cubre todas estas zonas de la placa






Este es el disipador





¿Debo de quitar todas las "gomas" disipadoras para sustituirlas por láminas de aluminio/cobre? o solo las de la GPU?


Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Ratmayor

Hola Bastinazo, la temperatura de fusión para extracción son 220°C, en teoría, con 180°C bastaría para hacer reflow. Sin embargo, hacer reflow tiene su maña, debes ir calentando los al rededores poco a poco en forma circular y ir acercándote al chip poco a poco, sino, puedes causar un desastre de escala bíblica...

En cuanto a los rubberpads, son sólo para el chip gráfico... 

Saludos...


----------



## tiago

Calienta un poco el que tienes en medio que es el puente norte, hasta que la temperatura sea suficiente para que no aguantes el dedo sobr él, despues prueba a ver si hay imagen, procura que no le llegue calor a la ATI tapandola con algo.

Si obtienes imagen, el reflow lo has de hacer al puente norte, si no, prueba a calentar igualmente la Ati y vuelve a comprobar si hay imagen.

Cualquiera de los dos chips en tu caso puede ser susceptible de reflow.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Don Tiago, en esas nunca he tenido problemas con el puente norte, sólo con el chip gráfico, sería bueno hacerle reflow a ambos para descartar posibles problemas...


----------



## tiago

Son bastante frecuentes los fallos en el puente norte de las placas con AMD - Socket1.
Lo que ocurre a veces es que el calor aplicado sobre el chip de gráficos espabila al puente norte durante un par de semanas, al estar tan próximos.
Ésta placa puede ser una excepción como dices ya que las que mas fallan en éste sentido son las que no llevan gráfica dedicada.
De todos modos una prueba de calor antes sacará de dudas.

Lo mejor para no dar palos de ciego con estos problemas:





Saludos.


----------



## Bastinazo

Gracias a los dos por contestar @Ratmayor / @tiago

@tiago Empezaré primero por el NorthBirge.

@Ratmayor, en mi caso la GPU y Northbridge son dos componentes independientes, y sólo el Northbridge lleva la goma, (_en mi primera intervención estaba equivocado y dije que la goma la llevaba la GPUy no es así_) luego entonces ¿ pongo la lámina de cobre en el Northbridge ? en un pavilion dv6, deberá de ser de 0,6mm de grosor en este caso  ¿verdad? 


Nuevamente, gracias a los dos , fieras !!


----------



## Kebra

Hoy resucité una CQ42-121LA que un cliente me dejó, dada por muerta. Pobrecita, hasta esmalte de uñas en el teclado y monitor tenía... 3 minutos de dicroica de 220 V, 50 W, aluminio de 0,4 mm, y hace 6 horas que le doy paliza. 
Muchas gracias por la data! 

Y ahora, ya que estamos, una pregunta: la batería carga normalmente, o eso parece. Pero el equipo no enciende con la batería. Conecto la alimentación, enciendo,  desconecto la alimentación y sigue funcionando normalmente. Estará pronta a morir la batería?


----------



## tiago

Hola @Kebra  La solución de la dicroica que propone Ratmayor es muy práctica y al alcance de cualquiera.
Limpia el ventilador que porta el conjunto disipador por la parte de dentro, entre las aspas y la rejilla, añade pasta térmica por los dos lados del trocito de aluminio que has puesto sobre el chip.

En cuanto a la batería debes probar con otra en buen estado para descartar, si no, el problema está en el chip de carga, probablemente el ISL6251 ya que se ocupa de la detección de cargador y de batería, así como de la conmutación entre ambos.

Tu equipo creo que lleva una placa Quanta AX1

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

tiago dijo:


> En cuanto a la batería debes probar con otra en buen estado para descartar, si no, el problema está en el chip de carga, probablemente el ISL6251 ya que se ocupa de la detección de cargador y de batería, así como de la conmutación entre ambos.


Debo agregar que he visto equipos que cuando el chip de gestión de energía comienza a fallar, reporta síntomas como:


Falta de carga de batería
Falla al detectar la batería
Sobre carga del procesador al momento de cargar (Este es el más raro)
Apagado brusco del equipo sin motivo aparente
Daña cuanta batería nueva le pongas
El equipo se queda sin encender, ni los LED de AC


----------



## tiago

Correcto. En éste caso el ISL6251. El cargador de batería gestiona la energía en primera instancia, envía información al KBC para que éste abra el/los mosfet de entrada que surten de corriente a toda la placa, y habilite el enable de los demás conversores DC-DC secundarios. Es el único chip junto al generador de 3 y 5 Volt que van conectados directamente a la entrada de corriente (DC jack), detecta la presencia de cargador a través de un divisor resistivo conectado a la entrada de corriente de la placa.


Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Si Don Tiago, pero cuando al cargar la batería, sobre carga el procesador sin razón aparente, es debido a un problema en el chip, se pierde la comunicación entre el puente sur y el ISL (a veces es MAX). Aunque en las HP o Dell puede pasar si el cable de referencia de tensión del cargador, se rompe...


----------



## tiago

Mmmm, interesante aporte, gracias por el dato.

Saludos.


----------



## Kebra

Tengo los drivers originales y el aida me muestra la temperatura de todo, menos el GPU... Alguna alternativa?


----------



## Ratmayor

Marca y modelo del equipo? Estas seguro de haber instalado los drivers del Super I/O y SMBus?


----------



## Kebra

Compaq Presario CQ42-121-LA. Según la página de HP donde te chequea automáticamente los drivers, tengo todo al día.


----------



## Ratmayor

Kebra dijo:


> Compaq Presario CQ42-121-LA. Según la página de HP donde te chequea automáticamente los drivers, tengo todo al día.


Puede ser un problema con el AIDA, a mi me pasaba, así que use el viejo Everest Engineering Edition y hasta me dice la temperatura de cada módulo de memoria RAM


----------



## Kebra

Uh, se consigue en algún lado esa versión?


----------



## tiago

Mmmm .. Opino que es demasiado (Extremadamente) primario para que sea un fallo de software. O de hardware por calentamiento porque no existe ventana de acumulación de temperatura, ya que el fallo antecede al arranque.

Comenzaría por examinar si hay acumulación de suciedad parásita en torno al battery charger o pines del super I/O

Saludos.


----------



## ricardovischi

hola buen dia quisiera hacer una consulta y ver la posibilidad que me pudieran ayudar.Tengo una hp dv 2000 que la uso sin bateria y funcionaba bien hasta que un dia la apague y no volvio a encender .muerta por completo lo unico que enciende es el led del pin de carga ,la desarme completa y controle los mosfet que estan a la par de los pines alimentacion y no estan en corto conecte la placa sola y ni siquiera se mueve el cooler ..si pudieran darme una mano se los agradeceria


----------



## tiago

@ricardovischi  Es algo complicado, ya que hay varias revisiones que efectuar para ir acotando la avería.
Desmonta el ventilador y mira cómo está la rejilla refrigeradora de obstruida.
Coge un tester, alimenta la placa, y con la punta negativa a masa, comprueba que tienes 3,3 Voltios en alguno de los pines del conector de carga de la batería (El de la placa). Omite los dos primeros y los dos últimos.
Te dejo el esquema de tu equipo por si te sirve.

Saludos.


----------



## ricardovischi

hola tiago... muchas gracias por responder.. esta todo desmontado y la rejilla esta limpia..si tengo 3.27v en el cuarto pin comenzando desde masa me sirve el esquema te agradezco aunque no se  no se usarlo muy bien si me orientas seguro que entiendo


----------



## tiago

Tienes en la placa una pila redonda, tipo CR2032, mídela  a ver si está por encima de 2 Volt.
La rejilla limpia ¿por dentro?
vé buscando a alguien que tenga un programador para memoria SPI, SOP8 - 200






Comprueba que el botón de power, tiene 3 Volt entre pines antes de encender y que funciona bien.
También mira el consumo que tiene el equipo nada mas conectarlo a 19 Volt.

Saludos.


----------



## ricardovischi

hola tiago..la pila tiene 2.7vlimpie la rejilla por dentro desarme y sople con aire esta limpiael boton tiene msd de 3 volt un poco nomas el boton funciona bien y el consumo sin nada conectado es de 40 ma y conectado el ventilador y la pila lo mismo el ventilador no arranca

tambien probe el fan afuera y funciona bien



debere buscar quien tenga el programador..disculpame me podrias explicar un poquito ? la falta de alimentacion se debe a una programacion? por que esta muerto no recibe ninguna orden de encender


----------



## tiago

Hola  ricardovischi 
Las tensiones de arranque parecen estar bien, aunque si no es con la placa delante, no te lo puedo asegurar al 100%
Los 40 mA de consumo son normales dado que hay varios elementos que siempre están activos aunque el equipo esté apagado. Un consumo excesivo implica una avería en dichos componentes
Ante la situación que se presenta, hay que buscar una hipotética avería en el proceso de arranque del equipo, pero para ello hay que descartar una corrupción del BIOS, ya que éste está directamente implicado en el proceso de arranque.

Al lado de la pila, como te muestro en la foto con un circulo amarillo hay un chip de 8 pines. Es una memoria que contiene el BIOS, un firmware preciso para el arranque del equipo. Es muy probable que se haya corrompido por causas que nunca están demasiado claras, y es preciso restaurar para tener la seguridad que se encuentra en buen estado antes de proceder a buscar cualquier otro fallo en la placa.

Dáte cuenta que alrededor de éste chip hay minúsculos componentes que se pueden arrastrar con el soldador en el proceso de desoldado del chip, por lo que hay que protegerlos con cinta de aluminio adhesivo antes de proceder a la extracción de dicho integrado, además, también los proteges de pequeñas salpicaduras de estaño que te puedan crear un cortocircuito posterior.

Bien, pues, se trata de extraer éste chip de la placa con extremo cuidado de no levantar las finas pistas dónde vá soldado y regrabarle el firm. Para ello necesitas un programador dónde acoplar el chip a otro ordenador y regrabar el firm cómo ya hemos dicho.

Localiza alguien que posea uno.

Ésto es dificil, pues las personas que tenemos éstos cacharros somos gente muy rara , pero es necesario en las lides de reparación de placas. Y no es lógico seguir buscando sin antes tener la certeza de que el BIOS está correcto.
El firmware preciso para ello te lo puedo subir en un pequeño archivo, pero hay que extraer el chip con sumo cuidado, (Si vuelas un componente de los de al lado lo vás a tener muy dificil), y tener un programador para regrabarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## ricardovischi

jaja si señor somos raros mis amigos abren los ojos desorbitados cuando les digo eso pero nadie se junta con alguien que no es igual ..y yo me resisto a que no funcione ..imaginate mis nietos e hijos tiene todo de ultima pero yo busco todo lo que esta roto para repara.son como hijos tambien.....efectivamente esa es la placa voy a hacer lo que me dijiste y voy a seguir molestandote si me lo permitis ,,por favor si me podes mandar ek¡l firmware ya encontrare quien lo pruebe..lo raro es que no se como le va a llegar corriente a la bios si no hay señas de nada como para que trabaje ..la apague desenchufe como siempre y no volvio a encender mas ..muchas gracias

como sabemos que le llega la orden al chip para iniciar el proceso de encendido


----------



## tiago

@ricardovischi   Hola de nuevo.
No se a que te refieres que sno le lega corriente a la bios, si no hau señal de nada. ¿En que caso en el que tienes ahora en la placa o una vez en el programador?
El programador se encarga de alimentar el chip. y ahora en la placa si que está recibiendo voltaje.Conecta y mide entre masa y las patillas y verás como tienes 3'2 Volt en algunas de ellas, aunque el equipo esté apagado. Por cierto, es una prueba que deberiamos haber hecho.
Cuidado con cortocircuitar pines.

El chip de BIOS no recibe ninguna orden de encendido, si no el _embeeded controller_, que está al otro lado de la placa, justo encima. Es un integrado de 128 pines.

Te busco el dump del firmware y te lo subo. Por cierto, dime que versión de DV2000 es. Lo tienes en la etiqueta trasera del equipo.

Saludos.


----------



## ricardovischi

hola tiago te mando unas fotos de la lap ..podrias decirme  que programador mencionas que debo medir ..gracias



otra me olvide ..el fan esta limpio ahora pero se encontraba un poco mas del 60% obtuido con pelusa en el interior pero nunca note que calentase demasiado eso si la grasa silver estaba dura como con burbujas en el amd



lo que te decia de la bios es que al encenderla aunque sea por un segundo o menos el led de encendido deberia pestañar .aunque no este la bateria de la misma y cortarse por no poder seguir a eso me referia



habria forma de probar que le llega algun voltage  como orden o algo asi  para que funcione es decir si a partir del boton de encendido se puede seguir el circuito   .. no se vos entendes de esto gracias


----------



## tiago

Hola @ricardovischi



> otra me olvide ..


   Así no progresamos.


> lo que te decia de la bios es que al encenderla aunque sea por un  segundo o menos el led de encendido deberia pestañar.


 No amigo, no funciona así 


> habria forma de probar que le llega algun voltage  como orden o algo asi   para que funcione es decir si a partir del boton de encendido se puede  seguir el circuito   gracias


Por supuesto que se puede comprobar, pero se puede volver muy tedioso   Una cosa es seguir las instrucciones de otros, sacar  la placa a flote, y otra investigar por qué suceden las cosas, (Éste es el Foro adecuado). Atajamos la avería por dónde gustes, estoy a tu disposición.


> .. no se vos entendes de esto gracias


Bueno, siempre hay quien tiene menos experiencia en algunos campos y más en otros. , yo te ofrezco mis conclusiones.
 Hagámoslo cómo dices:
Basándote en el esquema que te adjunté, ¿Localizas el Embedded Controller?.

Puede que la placa resucite aplicandole calor a la gráfica, por otras causa que no vienen al caso, como muy bien recomienda éste hilo al principio. Puedes empezar por ahí. Siempre hay que atajar las averías de menor a mayor en el grado de complicación si no se conoce la causa exacta del fallo.Pero creo que es cosa de BIOS, aunque nunca se puede dar nada por sentado.

Saludos.


----------



## ricardovischi

hola tiago no la sae todavia de la placa y tengoen ese componente que mencionas 1.31v pin2.... 3.32v pin3....3.3v pin8...3.3 pin7....0.98vpin 6....0.30pin5


----------



## ricardovischi

si señor!! yo hago lo que usted me diga  voy a empezar aplicandole calor ..y lo de la bios es que me da algo de miedo tocar nada mas, no es que dude de lo que me dices, aparte asi aprendo un poco , en el esquema no localice el  Embedded Controller podrias indicarme por favor  ja voy a buscar una dicroica gracias tiago y disculpa lo cargoso



ya lo localice en el esquema  pagina 30 y en la placa


----------



## tiago

La señal de encendido que buscas la tienes en la patilla 95 del EC. Ésta funciona con lógica negativa.
 En la leyenda puedes ver que pone " PWRBTN#_EC ". El "# " significa que ésta entrada ó salida cuando entra en servicio ofrece o debe de recibir  un voltaje con polaridad  (-). Si colocas el tester en ésta patilla, verás que tiene una tensión positiva igual que la que mediste en el botón de encendido, cuando pulsas el botón de power, aparece el pulso (-) que vá a iniciar el proceso de arranque.

El PWR_LED se enciende si la patilla 65 se pone a nivel alto, polarizando Q1 y encendiendo el PWR_LED. 
Después viene un serie de comprobaciones y activación de convertidores DC - DC.
Todo ello está ligado a un Basic Input Output Sistem que es algo como un frimware que está contenido en la memoria que te indiqué antes. Si éste firmware está corrupto y no anda, el EC no moverá ficha, ni tan siquiera para que el PWR_LED dé un mínimo destello.

Por lo que hay que comenzar descartando ésto.

Saludos.


----------



## ricardovischi

gracias tiago por la explicacion, entonces debere buscar alguien que tenga el programador ..di pudieras conseguirme el firm te agrafeceria



asi es tengo2.88 v en la patilla 95 vos crees que es conveniente antes hacer lo del principio del hilo o ya no hace falta


----------



## tiago

Es extraño que tu problema tenga que ver con gráfica. Si al menos hubiese un amago de arranque.
Pero normalmente cuando están bién muertos y no hay cortocircuito evidente, suele ser cosa del bios.
Reprograma el chip con el archivo de abajo, haz un backup del que ya lleva.

Cuidadito al desoldar y volver a soldar el chip, no perder la referencia de la posición de cómo vá colocado.

Saludos.


----------



## ricardovischi

ok gracias ya veo todo y te comento tengo que buscar quien tenga el programador


----------



## ricardovischi

hola tiago como estas ..ya solucione el probl de mi maquina ..te cuento buscando en los foros encontre uno de españa donde un forero tenia el mismo problema .he hizo lo siguiente de los cuales segui sus pasos:Hola amigos, estoy con este equipo DV 2000 amd
placa
HP_DV2000_AMD_-_WISTRON_TIBET
esquema
http://www.4shared.com/document/DqwFZ3_ ... TIBET.html
las mediciones la voy a hacer sin bateria conectada
síntomas:
solo enciende led de conexión del jack

Analizando esquema:

PAGINA 43 (entrada dcjack)
AD_JK= 19V
puerta U47= 6,2V (habilita conduccion Surtidor - drenador por medio de Q22 y Q21)
drenador U47= 19V
AD+= 19V
el interruptor correcto (3V que se van a 0 al pulsarlo)

PAGINA 42 (charger MAX8725)
AD+=19V
DCBATOUT= 19V
también medí REF(pin 4 del max)= 4.20 V
MAX1909_CLS= 1,75 V (divisor R76 y R77)
ACOK= 3,3 v


PAGINA 38 (MAX8734 3D3V/5V)
LX3= 3,3v 3D3V_S5 (presente sin power) 
L17 resistencia en frio respecto a gnd= 800
LX5= 5V 5V_S5 (presente sin power) 
L18 resistencia en frio respecto a gnd= 1350
REF (pin 8)= 2V
5V_AUX_S5 (pin 18)= 5V
3D3V_AUX_S5 (pin 25)= 3,3V


PAGINA 37 (CPU CORE MAX8760)
parece que aqui tengo problemas
L20 (pin 27 del max)= 0V (pulsando power) VCC_CORE_S0
L21 (pin 34 del max)= 0v (pulsando power) VCC_CORE_S0
resistencia en frio con microprocesador= 39 ohm

PAGINA 36 (CPU CORE MAX8760)
DCBATOUT_MAX8760 = 18.7 V 

aqui un problema
5V_S0 que va a VCC del max (pin 10)= 0V (al pulsar power)

asi que creo q el problema lo voy a tener en el Run Power (página 35), que es de donde viene 5V_S0 para alimentar al max

PAGINA 35 (run power)

DCBATOUT = 19V
PM_SLP_S3# = 0V
puerta de Q13= 18V 
drenador de Q13= 0V
sobre U42
5V_S5 = 5V (siempre)
pero
5V_S0= 0V ( al pulsar power) que es la barra que alimenta el max8760


la barra 3D3V_S5 esta bien = 3,3 V, 
y claro 3D3V_S0 tambien mal (en 0V al pulsar power)

me parece que por aqui tengo el problema

Una manilla de rescate seria muy bien recibida!!!
Gracias de antemano  
Para que te aparezcan las 5V_S0 y 3D3V_S0, necesitas tener RUN_PWR_CTLR en nivel alto; de esto modo se abriran U42 y U30.
Eso se consigue teniendo PM_SLP_S3# en nivel alto tambien; asi se abre Q12 que dispara la puerta de Q13. Al presionar el boton de power, PM_SLP_S3# tiene que pasar de 0V a nivel H, unos 2V (aprox).
Las señales PM_SLP_S3# y PM_SLP_S5# salen del MCP67, pagina 17., PM_SLP_S3# no se activa al pulsar power. le voy a hacer un reflow al MCP a ver que pasa.......
ahora bien yo tambien hice el reflow por que pasaba exactamente lo mismo .entonces lavé por abajo del chip con alcohol isopropilico a media presion con un compresor desde los cuatro lados, puse flux y calenté hasta cien grados como 20 segundos para que fluya por debajo ..en otra tarjeta controle que el material de soldadura se licua a 217 grados ( 2 o 3 grados antes no lo hace ) use una pistola de calor en maxima velocidad con una tobera de unos 10 cm de largo de 4 cm x 4 cm que fabrique para concentrar el flujo del viento, lleve hasta 218 grados durante 1,6. min aproximadamente y fui alejando la boquilla hasta llegar a 140 grados en 30 segundos --deje enfriar 30 min lavé de nuevo todo de la misma forma que antes para eliminar el flux de abajo...al armar controle la distancia que hay desde el chip hasta el disipador con una sonda y es de 0.8 mm ,puse una placa de aluminio de esa medida con grasa con particulas metalicas (gris) le hice unos agujeros de 1.5 mm abajo de la carcaza donde esta el ventilador arme y controle con el everest y me da una temperatura de 40 grados por supuesto que funcionando normalmente sin ningun juego..eso es todo por si a alguien le sirve ...tiago te agradezco profundamente tu ayuda y preocupacion por contestarme  gracias ...me sobraron tornillos soy mas economico que los de hp jaja


----------



## tiago

Hola @ricardovischi



ricardovischi dijo:


> hola buen dia quisiera hacer una consulta y  ver la posibilidad que me pudieran ayudar.Tengo una hp dv 2000 que la  uso sin bateria y funcionaba bien hasta que un dia la apague y no volvio  a encender .muerta por completo lo unico que enciende es el led *del pin  de carga*




Y éste dice:  





> síntomas:
> solo enciende led *de conexión del jack*


Me puedes explicar que tendrá que ver una cosa con la otra ???
 Ah, ya caigo, entendí que solo se encendía el LED de carga. Deberías haber sido mucho claro.
Al final un reflow a la GPU, que cosa, no había visto antes ese síntoma sin encender nada ni tan siquiera por un instante.

Saludos.


----------



## ricardovischi

tenes razon me equivoque al expresar pero en los celulares le dicen pin al enchufe del cargador... disculpame ,,gracias

y como aca en argentina se le dice asi tambien ..es que me confundi


----------



## tiago

No te apures, es muy dificil orientarse de ésta forma y sin ver la placa.
Es mas, estoy pensando que si fuese de BIOS tampoco encendería el LED de carga de batería.

Saludos.


----------



## angelpablo

Hola buenas tardes, un gusto saludarles. Soy nuevo en el foro y este tema es el que he estado buscando en toda la red. Acudo a su gran experiencia para resolver mi problema. Tengo un computadora Compaq o recuerdo si es 121LA o 122LA) el problema que presento es que al encender la computadora esta enciendPrese por unos 2 o 3 segundos mostrando la pantalla roja con el logo de HP y se apagPresarioestaHP automáticamente. Cuando se apaga escucho un sonido el cual creo que es cuando el  disco duro se apaga. He probado quitando la memoria ram y probando otra, quitando la batería de la Bios, reiniciando la Bios con el juego de teclas y nada.  Podrian
 ayudarme a resolver tan dramático problema. Les agradezco su ayuda desde ya.
Saludos cordiales amigos.


----------



## tiago

Revisa el conector de la placa base (LVDS) y la conexión del cable flex de la pantalla.
Retuerce el cable flex con cuidado a la altura de la bisagra por donde pasa a la pantalla a ver si en una de ésas se vé bién por un momento.
Comprueba la conexión de dicho cable con el conector del panel LCD.

Puedes calentar el chip de gráficos tal y como se cuenta al principio de éste hilo para comprobar si el problema proviene de la gráfica, cosa probable porque el equipo se apaga a los pocos segundos al detectar daños en algún sector de la placa.
En una de éstas comprobaciones debe estar el fallo. Ya nos cuentas.

Desconecta cargador y batería al manipular la placa base o quitar y poner conectores.

Saludos.


----------



## angelpablo

Gracias por la pronta respuesta. Solamente para aclarar, el modelo es Compaq Presario CQ42-121LA.
Nuevamente gracias por la respuesta, voy hacer la prueba y cuento por aca como va el resultado.

Saludos


----------



## angelpablo

Que tal Tiago, un gusto saludarte nuevamente, leyendo el post  quisiera hacerte la consulta nuevamente ya que creo que la hice mal en su momento:

Mi maquina Compaq Presario CQ42 121LA me tira el problema de al encender la maquina por unos 3 segundos aproximandamente me muestra la pantalla roja/naranja con el logo de HP y luego se apaga, no me deja hacer nada mas, aun haciendo la combinacion de teclas Windows + B, cambiando rams, reiniciando quitando la bateria de la BIOS, presionando ESC para entrar al Setup, la cual indica en pantalla que va comenzar a entrar al mismo y se apaga de igual manera, etc, lo cual vengo haciendo desde hace rato ya, entonces veo que sos el experto en estos temas y me gustaria me dieras tu opinion de que poder hacer para reparar mi computadora.

Te agradezco la ayuda que podas brindarme, saludos y quedo en espera de cualquier informacion.

Saludos


----------



## tiago

Bueno, se puede decir que he cacharreado con muuchas placas de portátil.
Le puedes tirar una foto a la pantalla cuando manifiesta esos colores que comentas?

Ese problema lo comentaste hace un tiempo y te propuse unas pruebas, ¿Que resultados se desprendieron?
Creía que habías solucionado el problema.

Saludos.


----------



## angelpablo

Que tal Tiago, gracias por tu pronta respuesta, bueno, talvez me di a entender mal con respecto al color que muestra la pantalla cuando enciende, en si el problema es que muestra la pantalla con el logo HP y luego de unos 3 segundos se apaga, no deja pasar de alli. Con tu experiencia tal vez podas guiarme en la direccion correcta y reparar dicho problema con mi notebook.

Gracias por la informacion que podas brindarme,

Saludos


----------



## tiago

Bueno, eso ya es otra cosa muy diferente ¿Entonces no hace colores raros o si hace colores raros?
Con esos errores de información no se puede llegar a ninguna conclusión.

Hay que desmontar el ventilador de la placa y ver como está de suciedad por el interior¿Y la prueba de calor en el chip de gráficos?

Saludos.


----------



## angelpablo

Que tal? No, no hace colores raros.
Con respecto al ventilador, lo he limpiado hace un tiempo y como no he usado la maquina por dicho problema no esta sucio. Ahora, con el tema de la prueba de calor en el chip de graficos aun no la he efectuado, quiero agotar todas las pruebas posibles antes de hacer un reflow o reballing.

Como he estado leyendo algunos otros foros y demas informacion relacionados al tema, te consulto, sera algun problema con la BIOS?


----------



## tiago

angelpablo dijo:


> Como he estado leyendo algunos otros foros y demas informacion relacionados al tema, te consulto, sera algun problema con la BIOS?



Pues es algo que he estado pensando, y también lo he mirado en otros Foros.
Vamos a ver: ese ordenador lleva dos tipos de BIOS. La EC BIOS, que es una EEPROM que se encarga del arranque en primera instancia, revisa y proporciona alimentación a las diferentes partes de la placa si no detecta problemas, (A grandes rasgos).
Y el FCH BIOS, que es una EEPROM que está conectada al FCH y es la que vá secuenciando el arranque del chipset, micro, memoria, gráficos, etc...

Normalmente, cuando falla la primera, el equipo no arranca en absoluto, y cuando falla la segunda, el equipo arranca, pero no hay imagen y queda detenido. Tu caso está enmedio de ésto, por eso se me ocurre lo de la prueba de calor a la gráfica. No es un reballing ni nada así, es darle calor para ver si logras pasar esa pantalla de inicio y aislar el fallo.

Éstas cosas se reparan descartando posibilidades, si sospechas de BIOS, le grabas un firm nuevo y ya descartas, le haces prueba de calor a la GPU y descartas, le pones otro procesador y descartas etc...
A veces he encontrado averías en diodos LED de panel indicador, que estaban en cortocircuito, al ser alimentados por la placa, detectaba un corto y se apagaba. Quien iba a pensar eso.

Por eso, esos fallos son dificiles de acertar sin la placa delante para poder medir y hacer descartes rápidos.
Tu equipo es un Compaq, o sea un HP. Éstos equipos no son nada fáciles para grabar las BIOS, ya que los archivos te los proporciona el fabricante desde la página de soporte, como todos, pero en los HP hay que coger el fichero y recortar cierta zona (Con la aplicación H o similar), para despues añadirsela al fichero que has extraído de la EEPROM de tu placa, borrando en tu archivo tal zona, obviamente. Es como un transplante de un bloque de los datos. No es que sea dificil, pero tienes que saber muy bien lo que estás haciendo. Ésto es para la FCH BIOS, la EC BIOS se borra y se reprograma con el fihero que te suministra el fabricante, sin mas problema.

Por eso prefiero apurar las posibilidades clásicas antes de pensar en hacer las BIOS, que en tal caso mucho me temo que lo tendrás que llevar a un SAT, pues necesitas extraer la EEPROM y colocarla en un programador, ya que por USB dudo que puedas actualizar.

Prueba a arrancar sin disco duro.

Saludos.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Buen día. Hace unas semanas, sin previo aviso, mi notebook se quedó con la pantalla en negro;la reinicio y encienden los leds de carga, mayúsculas y bloq núm, y a los 2 minutos aproximadamente, se apaga. Consulté con san Google y no quedaban dudas de que era el GPU. La mandé a reparar explicando todo, me confirmaron que la falla era exactamente esa, pero no se pudo reparar porque el chip se "había puesto en corto".
La notebook en cuestión es una ASUS K50AF con AMD Athlon 64bits y ATI Radeon 512MB de gráfica.
Puedo intentar la "tecnica de la lámpara"? Ya creo que no pierdo nada, alguna sugerencia? Muchas gracias!


----------



## angelpablo

tiago dijo:


> Pues es algo que he estado pensando, y también lo he mirado en otros Foros.
> Vamos a ver: ese ordenador lleva dos tipos de BIOS. La EC BIOS, que es una EEPROM que se encarga del arranque en primera instancia, revisa y proporciona alimentación a las diferentes partes de la placa si no detecta problemas, (A grandes rasgos).
> Y el FCH BIOS, que es una EEPROM que está conectada al FCH y es la que vá secuenciando el arranque del chipset, micro, memoria, gráficos, etc...
> 
> Normalmente, cuando falla la primera, el equipo no arranca en absoluto, y cuando falla la segunda, el equipo arranca, pero no hay imagen y queda detenido. Tu caso está enmedio de ésto, por eso se me ocurre lo de la prueba de calor a la gráfica. No es un reballing ni nada así, es darle calor para ver si logras pasar esa pantalla de inicio y aislar el fallo.
> 
> Éstas cosas se reparan descartando posibilidades, si sospechas de BIOS, le grabas un firm nuevo y ya descartas, le haces prueba de calor a la GPU y descartas, le pones otro procesador y descartas etc...
> A veces he encontrado averías en diodos LED de panel indicador, que estaban en cortocircuito, al ser alimentados por la placa, detectaba un corto y se apagaba. Quien iba a pensar eso.
> 
> Por eso, esos fallos son dificiles de acertar sin la placa delante para poder medir y hacer descartes rápidos.
> Tu equipo es un Compaq, o sea un HP. Éstos equipos no son nada fáciles para grabar las BIOS, ya que los archivos te los proporciona el fabricante desde la página de soporte, como todos, pero en los HP hay que coger el fichero y recortar cierta zona (Con la aplicación H o similar), para despues añadirsela al fichero que has extraído de la EEPROM de tu placa, borrando en tu archivo tal zona, obviamente. Es como un transplante de un bloque de los datos. No es que sea dificil, pero tienes que saber muy bien lo que estás haciendo. Ésto es para la FCH BIOS, la EC BIOS se borra y se reprograma con el fihero que te suministra el fabricante, sin mas problema.
> 
> Por eso prefiero apurar las posibilidades clásicas antes de pensar en hacer las BIOS, que en tal caso mucho me temo que lo tendrás que llevar a un SAT, pues necesitas extraer la EEPROM y colocarla en un programador, ya que por USB dudo que puedas actualizar.
> 
> Prueba a arrancar sin disco duro.
> 
> Saludos.




Muchas gracias Tiago por tus sugerencias, hare las pruebas, de ir descartando uno por uno y vere cual es el resultado final.

Agradezco tu tiempo,

Saludos


----------



## tiago

angelpablo dijo:


> Muchas gracias Tiago por tus sugerencias, hare las pruebas, de ir descartando uno por uno y vere cual es el resultado final.
> 
> Agradezco tu tiempo,
> 
> Saludos



No descartes la actualización por USB, es un cartucho que tienes que quemar.
Acude al "support" de tu equipo en la web del fabricante y escudriña cuales son las posibilidades de actualización. San Google para ésto también viene muy bién, por ahí se encuentran mas del 50% de las soluciones si las sabes llevar a la práctica. (Es mucha gente pensando al mismo tiempo). 

Saludos.


----------



## tiago

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Buen día. Hace unas semanas, sin previo aviso, mi notebook se quedó con la pantalla en negro;la reinicio y encienden los leds de carga, mayúsculas y bloq núm, y a los 2 minutos aproximadamente, se apaga. Consulté con san Google y no quedaban dudas de que era el GPU. La mandé a reparar explicando todo, me confirmaron que la falla era exactamente esa, pero no se pudo reparar porque el chip se "había puesto en corto".
> La notebook en cuestión es una ASUS K50AF con AMD Athlon 64bits y ATI Radeon 512MB de gráfica.
> Puedo intentar la "tecnica de la lámpara"? Ya creo que no pierdo nada, alguna sugerencia? Muchas gracias!



A los dos minutos la GPU ya se ha alimentado hace rato, de hecho lo hace a los pocos segundos. ¿Cual es la marca y modelo de tu máquina?



La técnica de la lámpara es buena, pero controla la temperatura. También puedes usar un secador de pelo sobre la GPU, hasta que ésta esté caliente como para que no puedas aguantar el dedo sobre ella.

No pases mucho tiempo dándole calor, prueba cada 15 segundos a aguantar el dedo.


Saludos.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Hola Tiago: ASUS K50AF con AMD Athlon 64bits y ATI Radeon 512MB


----------



## tiago

Ok. Lo habías dicho, pero no me había dado cuenta.
No se si te da tiempo a cargar windows o se te apaga antes. En caso de que te dé tiempo a entrar en Windows, busca la aplicación GPU Z, que es para el monitoreo de la gráfica, es un archivo ejecutable, por lo que lo puedes llevar en un pendrive y ejecutarlo desde el mismo.

Si consigues ejecutarlo en tu equipo, en la segunda solapa se muestran algunos valores, entre ellos la temperatura.
Mira a ver si puedes leerla y que es lo que dice.

Saludos.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Imposible: la pantalla está negra todo el tiempo, ni siquiera parpadea durante el arranque.
Ya estoy viendo opciones para reciclar la pantalla mediante un adaptador y usarla para escritorio extendido.


----------



## tiago

La salida para monitor es independiente. ¿Has probado a conectar un monitor externo?
Cuando arranca el equipo, ¿Responde la tecla de bloqueo de mayúsculas? 

Saludos.


----------



## EdgardoCas

El monitor externo por VGA no funciona; y sí, las teclas Bloq Num y Bloq Mayus funcionan y encienden los leds indicadores.
Pruebo a través de HDMI, o sería el mismo caso?


----------



## tiago

Prueba si quieres, pero no creo que haya diferencia. Aunque la hubiese, el problema se atajaría de igual forma.

Si las teclas "bloq num y bloq may" encienden sus correspondientes LED, significa que la placa arranca y funciona. Por lo menos chipset, memoria y micro.

Cortocircuito no tienes en ningún lado, o no arrancaría. Problemas con la gráfica, son lo mas probable.
Si estás seguro de poder asumir la tarea, desmonta el equipo y revisa que el conector del cable que vá a la pantalla está bien conectado. Quita la suciedad del interior de los ventiladores y haz sobre el chip de gráficos la prueba con el secador de pelo o con la lámpara siguiendo las instrucciones que se detallan para cada una de ellas.

No desmontes con la batería puesta. Cuidado al retirar las partes, pueden haber buses de cable de cinta de plástico uniéndolas. Clasifica los tornillos y partes según las vayas retirando.

Después de la aplicación del calor, monta la disipación y coloca la placa con sus cables de alimentación, una memoria RAM y conecta la pantalla al conector de la placa. Conecta también el botón de encendido y mira a ver si arranca antes de ensamblarlo de forma definitiva. (No olvides el conector del ventilador)
Cuidado al manejar la placa, los cortocircuitos o contactos eléctricos no deseados que se producen de forma fortuíta son la forma mas común de estropear la placa durante su manipulación en el proceso de reparación o limpieza.

Si con el calor el equipo te dá imagen, debes someter el chip de gráficos a un proceso de reflow para dar por terminada la reparación. Las partes en las que el metal del bloque disipador hace contacto físico con los chips suelen tener una capa de grasa de silicona o almohadillas termoconductoras (Gap filler), con la misión de mejorar la transmisión del calor, ten especial cuidado en no estropear dichas almohadillas ya que no dispones del repuesto adecuado.
La grasa de silicona debe ser limpiada y reemplazada si dispones de ella para su reposición, cualquier grasa de calidad para disipar semiconductores es apropiada. Si no dispones, acercate a un SAT de reparación de TV y que te den un poco de la que usan para disipar los transistores de potencia. Con la cantidad proporcional a una gota de agua es mas que suficiente para cada chip. Las almohadillas termoconductoras *no* se les aplica silicona.
Todas las superficies bien limpias antes de aplicar grasa de silicona. Retirar los residuos resecos de la vieja grasa con cuidado de no raspar la superficie del disipador.

Saludos.


----------



## Gus3539

Muy cierto e interesante el tema del recalentamiento de los gpu´s y la consiguiente falla. Además de todo lo que se sugirió, les cuento que en estos casos estoy haciendo una simple modificación de la tensión que llega y varía en función de la temperatura, al cooler. Corto el cable rojo y lo sueldo a un +5 volt (Vcc) cercano, logrando que el cooler siempre funcione y baje un poco más la temperatura de todo el disipador. Esto me ha dado buenos resultados. Saludos !


----------



## Ran mur

Buenas, tengo una HP compaq nx9420, enciende pero queda en pantalla negra, le conecte un monitor y tampoco da imagen, ni forzandolo con fn/f4, la luz de mute del volumen esta fija y la luz de cargar los archivos no enciende, el ventilador no para de funcionar, que puede ser???


----------

